# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 1 Discussion Thread



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 14, 2015)

27 April 2015
It's coming. Are you ready?

We could potentially see it 23 April, per usual schedule.

Anyways, predict away!


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Seelentau (Apr 15, 2015)

Zef said:


> 27th is two weeks from now. The jump issue will be sent to stores before then.
> 
> So we can expect MP/MS to get their hands on the issue, and post the new chapter by next Thursday? (23rd)


As usual, yes.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 15, 2015)

Leaks might come earlier than MP or MS though.

Jifengi and JJH get faster raws, but their teams are less likely to post spoilers. 

Ishuhui and one of the major contributors to the JUMP Baidu bar will probably post an image or two with their spoiler summary like usual. They like messing with people for the big reveals.

For the chapter after Golden Week, they get their shipments earlier so they have early access to the chapters anyway. 

I'm looking forward to browsing 2ch for spoilers like the good old days...... It'll be interesting~~.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Legendary Shinobi returns.
Serialization starts next issue !


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 16, 2015)

Most I can read from the picture:

Kanji gets blobby, but this is probably close enough:

-----------------------

伝説の忍が帰還！！
The legendary shinobi returns!!

次号ついた連載スタート！！
Serialization starts from the next issue!!

Minibox:

七代目火影、ナルトが治める木ノ葉の里で！？
As the Nanadaime Hokage, Naruto governing Konoha Village with....!?

伝説、復活!! そして春に駆けし鮮烈なる疾風!!
The revival of a legend!! And then a vivid hurricane rushes into springtime !!

レジェンド短期集中連載開始Cカラー２３P！！
The legend will be starting in a short-term, intensive serialization: Cover colour + 23 pages!!

＆超怒涛新連載３連弾！！
& Super raging waves in combination with 3 other new series!!

 (=I think this refers to the other debuts listed on the page on the left)

-----------

「ナルフロ」

伝説の対談か実現!!

岸本 斉史X尾田 栄一郎

= Something to do with Kishi and Oda interviewing/chatting one another, I believe. Probably a preview part of their thing in the exhibit promo book from this PR:


----------



## calimike (Apr 16, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Most I can read from the picture:
> 
> 
> 「ナルフロ」
> ...



New Kishi & Oda interview in Naruto guide book (112 pages) called "MICHI"


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2015)

Kabuto being at the orphanage. 
Karin and Suigetsu are together. 

The obvious team with Ino-Shika-Chou, with their children. 
Bolt, sadly, with Sarad. 

Himiwari is going to be irrelevant for the most part (just like the other kinds since they are not uchiha/senju). 

I wonder tho if Sasuke is going to be their sensai right away or later on (kinda like Jiraiya/Oro). 

It's kinda hard to predict much because it's supposedly a short series, and since the movie seems to be covering a Chunin exam or something, I guess they will remain genin in the mini-series. 

I wish Bolt learn his grandparents jutsu, but seems to be unlikely. :/


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 16, 2015)

i am expecting orochimaru's apperances. The first chapter will give us a hint of what the story is going to be about and i hope its related to orochimaru 



Hussain said:


> Karin and Suigetsu are together.



are you serious? when did this happen


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think we'll see Sasuke in the first chapter. I wonder if the kids will be Genin at the start of the miniseries


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 16, 2015)

I never thought I'd see a Nardo prediction thread ever again

I predict Boruto being a brat, and Sarada missing daddy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I don't think we'll see Sasuke in the first chapter. I wonder if the kids will be Genin at the start of the miniseries



i think the first chapter and maybe the entire series will not feature sasuke and focus on naruto's family. 

although, i wonder when will sasuke become burito's master? mini series or the movie?


----------



## Fay (Apr 16, 2015)

Dunno were my post is, but I repeat that Salad-chan will defs be the highlight in the mini series...and Bolt wil be Bolt.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't think that Sasuke will take on any team but become Boruto's master later because of some obstacle that Boruto cannot overcome or some kind of challenge Boruto is facing. Addy might be right with his suggestion that Sasuke will not become Boruto's master in the mini-series. Sarada and Boruto will be on the same team. The third member will be someone we don't know yet …

We might not even see Naruto in the first chapter and it will focus on the new gen entirely.


----------



## Zef (Apr 16, 2015)

I see a Mod rekt my post?

I predict Sasuke not being in the first five chapter. :ignoramus


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Apr 16, 2015)

Posting on first page of Epic thread.

Bolt's going to be an absolute d@uche man.....but I'm glad Sasuke is the master. Hated him in the series but think he'd be a much better teacher than Naruto or Konohamaru


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2015)

calimike said:


> New Kishi & Oda interview in Naruto guide book (112 pages) called "MICHI"



Is this a guide book for the last 10 chapters that the 4th Databook missed or will we just never get final comments on the original series now?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

I predict chapter title will be: "Uzumaki Boruto"


----------



## Succubus (Apr 16, 2015)

at least I hope so it's not supposed to be full comedy


----------



## Zef (Apr 16, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Is this a guide book for the last 10 chapters that the 4th Databook missed* or will we just never get final comments on the original series now?



If this is the case....


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2015)

^
There is a fanbook coming with that guest Book, so perhaps....


----------



## Cord (Apr 16, 2015)

Sweet.

Hopefully, this chapter will also pick up where chapter 699 left off and give us a gist of what happened to the characters whose fate remained unknown.


----------



## auem (Apr 16, 2015)

dunno what to expect..hope it will last 2 volumes at least...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2015)

Awesome. Hoping we get some follow up from 699.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 17, 2015)

I predict Boruto standing on high places


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 17, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict chapter title will be: "Uzumaki Boruto"



I predict the first chapter title will not be Uzumaki Boruto


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 17, 2015)

I predict Sasuke has flashback about Itachi.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 17, 2015)

New thread 


I predict Naruto and Sasuke being shiity dads, who come around eventually. And Sauce then becomes Boruto's master.

And no sign of Hinata/Sakura obviously, other than maybe in the kitchen


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 17, 2015)

If Sauske is his master then that is good news. Hopefully Bolts fighting style will be a bit different than Narutos and please god no, no rasengan and shadow clone for him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 17, 2015)

So, the protagonist's son will be trained by the former rival.

I can see where this is going. ck


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2015)

^

Acceptable.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Apr 17, 2015)

Here we are, a wild prediction thread appears. 

I can't bring myself to care about Boruto as a character but I will enjoy seeing Sasuke being an awkward sensei. 

So I predict... Gai going 8 gates?


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 17, 2015)

Brand new reveals.  Naruto alone on a swing and Sasuke flash back of his clans murder!


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 17, 2015)

Sarada and Bolt are in the same team, naturally. But the big question is, who's the third member?

The other kids are the Ino-Shika-Cho formation and Mirai, who's already a chuunin.

So all we can assume is that it's a new character AND male, to keep up tradition.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 17, 2015)

Sunspear7 said:


> Here we are, a wild prediction thread appears.
> 
> I can't bring myself to care about Boruto as a character but I will enjoy seeing Sasuke being an awkward sensei.
> 
> *So I predict... Gai going 8 gates?*



And now it truly feels like home.



Luiz said:


> So, the protagonist's son will be trained by the former rival.
> 
> I can see where this is going. ck



Everyone seems to draw this exact comparison. At this rate I'll be a bit disappointed if their student teacher relationship isn't like this.


Wonder if Sasuke becomes his sensei in the movie or mini series tho.


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2015)

Sasuke gets his hand back....hopefully


----------



## auem (Apr 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sarada and Bolt are in the same team, naturally. But the big question is, who's the third member?
> 
> The other kids are the Ino-Shika-Cho formation and Mirai, who's already a chuunin.
> 
> So all we can assume is that it's a new character AND male, to keep up tradition.



can be Rock Lee's son....


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2015)

Luiz said:


> So, the protagonist's son will be trained by the former rival.
> 
> I can see where this is going. ck



It's gonna be funny as hell.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 18, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Sarada and Bolt are in the same team, naturally. But the big question is, who's the third member?
> 
> The other kids are the Ino-Shika-Cho formation and Mirai, who's already a chuunin.
> 
> So all we can assume is that it's a new character AND male, to keep up tradition.



Think it's gonna be new character.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 18, 2015)

Boruto and Sarada are on the same team. Another new team member will be introduced. And Naruto will most likely appear too.


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> Boruto and Sarada are on the same team. Another new team member will be introduced. Naruto will most likely appear too.



manga is named naruto > Naruto will *most likely *appear too.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2015)

Any word on the length of the new mini series?





PikaCheeka said:


> Is this a guide book for the last 10 chapters that the 4th Databook missed or will we just never get final comments on the original series now?



Please Kishi, don't screw me.


----------



## Gonder (Apr 18, 2015)

Kabuto my only favorite character left alive hopefully he plays a role in the gaiden.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 18, 2015)

I missed doing this. 

I predict an introduction to Bolt's family life so hopefully all Uzumakis will appear. Personally I'd be on high skies if we get to see Bolt's birth as prologue or something.



Addy said:


> 6 months without Evil................. i wonder how powerful she became?



I missed this too.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> since the movie seems to be covering a Chunin exam or something, I guess they will remain genin in the mini-series.



Really, another Chuunin Exam? I'm getting tired of them, considering the current Filler Arc 

There is only so-much you can do with the concept and it was good for the first time.


----------



## theworks (Apr 18, 2015)

jfc, avengers 2 and possibly new naruto on the same day. i'm not fuckin ready for this.

it's strange to see a new thread in the telegrams, damn. anyway: salad will probably be the best part. i might entertain forgiving kishi for that ending if the new kid character is a girl, actually has a personality and isn't another parallel to another character. i'm not expecting to like this much, but i might be surprised.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 18, 2015)

I think the first chapter will be similar to 700. An introduction to the central characters, mostly focusing on Bolt and Sarada. We'll probably get them interacting with their parents to set up the conflict in the story. In particular Boruto will act out in some way that angers/frustrates Naruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 19, 2015)

I predict asspulls from the start. Its Kishi after all.


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 19, 2015)

Bolt will run away and join Neo-Akatsuki featuring the King


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I predict asspulls from the start. Its Kishi after all.



burrito has SM powered byakugan and about  to achieve RS mode.

salad is about to reach the rennigan. 

the reason why sasuke and naruto arent around much is because they are jilly 




shadowmaria said:


> Bolt will run away and join Neo-Akatsuki featuring the King



wonder how much wank itachi will get


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> burrito has SM powered byakugan and about  to achieve RS mode.
> 
> salad is about to reach the rennigan.
> 
> ...



I really wonder how hinatas bloodline and brother of hagaromo with his chakra would help Boruto and Himawari. ( Hinata got chakra from hagaromo's brother in the last )
Will one get dojutsu power while the other gets body powers ? Or they get some kind of weird ass combinations.

I can see himawari with a super byakugan and shit... while Boruto uses SM and chakra modes


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 19, 2015)

Bolt is already said to be a prodigy so there is that.

I wanna see the horrified face of Shino once he realized that in academy.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I really wonder how hinatas bloodline and brother of hagaromo with his chakra would help Boruto and Himawari. ( Hinata got chakra from hagaromo's brother in the last )
> Will one get dojutsu power while the other gets body powers ? Or they get some kind of weird ass combinations.
> 
> I can see himawari with a super byakugan and shit... while Boruto uses SM and chakra modes



that actually makes sense but i think that would take a few movies or a longer series


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Bolt is already said to be a prodigy so there is that.
> 
> I wanna see the horrified face of Shino once he realized that in academy.



prodigy doesnt really mean a thing... neji was pretty shit and sasuke prodigy thing was available in part 1 then he forgot the cool stuff and abused MS and other retarded shit...

so yeah, i hope kishi did learn something from his mistakes



Addy said:


> that actually makes sense but i think that would take a few movies or a longer series



Well mini-series for hype train and then movies, shit tons of money that kishi gets from movies.
Or if he ever wants to work he can start a new series with Boruto


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2015)

It must be tough to be Sarada's dad. Too many secrets to keep.

"-Daddy, how did grandma and grandpa die?

-Your uncle killed them.

- And what happened to him?

- He died fighting me."


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Well mini-series for hype train and then movies, shit tons of money that kishi gets from movies.
> Or if he ever wants to work he can start a new series with Boruto



dude, the fact that he announced a  mini series and a  movie means he will never be done with naruto.  makes you wonder why he ended it when he could have just started a part 3.  why would you end a series only to announce that you will  continue it a few months later  



Luiz said:


> It must be tough to be Sarada's dad. Too many secrets to keep.
> 
> "-Daddy, how did grandma and grandpa die?
> 
> ...



fixed     .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> dude, the fact that he announced a  mini series and a  movie means he will never be done with naruto.  makes you wonder why he ended it when he could have just started a part 3.  why would you end a series only to announce that you will  continue it a few months later



Less work man... he can be lazy now 
I doubt he will do weekly stuff after boruto mini series


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 19, 2015)

Did I hear somewhere that this will have 50 pages, somewhat like the first chapter to the original manga? Or longer than normal? Or did I imagine that?

Otherwise, still hoping it opens up with Boruto's birth and Naruto being all excited and shit.

Otherwise, I hope we see him as a family man- with himawari and Hinata, not just Boruto. Just one scene, somehwat like the ending of The Last, only more of that. 

Also, I predict first chapter will be called "Uzumaki boruto" and be about team assignments


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 19, 2015)

^ Only 23 pages.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Less work man... he can be lazy now
> I doubt he will do weekly stuff after boruto mini series



he won't do weekly stuff at all.  i think he will go on and off with the burrito manga but,  as you said, he will never leave naruto even if he wanted to cause lol money


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 19, 2015)

i predict Sarada being cute as hell and stealing the heart of the readers.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> he won't do weekly stuff at all.  i think he will go on and off with the burrito manga but,  as you said, he will never leave naruto even if he wanted to cause lol money



I only hope is that he learned from past mistakes since he knows the things he fucked up in naruto, and admited to them in interviews

he can at least write something good in the mini-series and 1 movie per year its something that could help

the kakashi novel wasnt that bad.... so yeah i say its possible.

Also addy i think Tenseigan is basically confirmed for either himawari or boruto.

Source
The Tenseigan was first manifested by Hamura Ōtsutsuki. Due to this, the combination of his two bloodlines, the Hyūga and the Ōtsutsuki clans, can evolve the Byakugan into the Tenseigan

Hamura chakra that Hinata got in the movie + Byakugan = Tenseigan


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 19, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict Sarada being cute as hell and stealing the heart of the readers.



But she's already doing that.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 19, 2015)

I predict Salad being a creepy stalker.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2015)

mayumi said:


> I predict Salad being a creepy stalker.



But she's already doing that.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm kind of expecting Boruto to have fangirls like kid Sasuke did, aside from Sarada and Choo Choo Train. But all the other girls will be generic fangirls. 

Maybe the third member will be one of the fangirls.


----------



## Addy (Apr 19, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> I'm kind of expecting Boruto to have fangirls like kid Sasuke did, aside from Sarada and Choo Choo Train. But all the other girls will be generic fangirls.
> 
> Maybe the third member will be one of the fangirls.



yeah, but then he would look like a douche 

burrito "i most likely have SM, and my teacher is the second strongest person in their world, every girl wants my D, i am also the son of hte hokage, and have my parents alive  but......... senpai doesn't...... i mean, doesn't notice me "

me "*remembers what naruto went through in his life* "

so him being a bit more flawed (weak/unattractive to girls... ect) is good. not because i want to relate to him, but because complaining about his dad already sounds stupid compared to naruto, let alone him getting all the bitches on his D


----------



## Shattering (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi guys, long time no see!


I Predict introduction chapter anddd nothing happens.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> But she's already doing that.



Alright, I predict her to be caught while she is stalking by someone. Hopefully Burrito and then she acts like a tsundere. Burrito says the magical lines of love -"you're annoying"


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, but then he would look like a douche
> 
> burrito "i most likely have SM, and my teacher is the second strongest person in their world, every girl wants my D, i am also the son of hte hokage, and have my parents alive  but......... senpai doesn't...... i mean, doesn't notice me "
> 
> ...



I already half expect Boruto to be a douche because he dresses like the rich kid of the class.

But who knows, there's a chance he won't turn out to be some spoiled brat.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 19, 2015)

I still have difficulties acceping Boruto's hairdo.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2015)

Nah, the hairdo is alright. 

His name, though? If it were meant to be understood as "Bolt", it would be somewhat decent.

But we're supposed to call him Boruto, aren't we? Ugliest name I've ever seen in a manga/anime series.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 20, 2015)

Shattering said:


> I Predict introduction chapter anddd nothing happens.



sounds about right


----------



## Deynard (Apr 20, 2015)

Chapter 2 will be on 7th of May right? Cuz next week is break due to Golden Week(no jump)?


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 20, 2015)

I predict the first chapter is dedicated to setting up Boruto and Sarada's genin squad as seen in the sketch.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 20, 2015)

IMHO Boruto is a spoiled brat and this whole story will be about him getting his ass back down to Earth. Kinda like Kakashi Gaiden, if you catch my drift.


----------



## lynxie (Apr 20, 2015)

What I want: 
Seeing Sasuke with his family, how he interacts with Sakura and Sarada.
Because it is just hard to imagine from his side.

I want Sasuke be the teacher of the team were Boruto and Sarada is in, and the 3th member should be female.
I think a genin team would really be troublesome for Sasuke, do one more female in that team and it would be even more annoying for him.
And I hope his team annoy him a lot. 

What we get:
Boring introduction with the new kids, probably no real new things, no Sasuke, and Naruto will make an appearance (which I probably will like the most of the chapter). 

Hope I am wrong, I am not that interested in the kids.
Naruto and how he deals with his kids and being Hokage is not that hard to imagine.
So that is not really interesting to see for me.

But Sasuke, how he deals with the village, with his past, with his family, with Naruto.
That are all the things I am really curious about, because I find it hard to see him as anything else then a lone wolf. 

And I would like to see him create a bond with Boruto, I don't know why, but somehow I really want to see that.
Also hope Sasuke is different then his dad, and shows a closer bond with his daughter.


----------



## calimike (Apr 20, 2015)

NARUTO木ノ葉秘伝、岸本先生描き下ろしカバーを公開！ナルトヒナタ結婚式前日譚でありながら、699話以降木ノ葉キャラの一面が垣間見れる短編集となっています。本日発売WJ21号とNARUTOアプリでも早読み開始！ぜひチェックを！（添）

WSJ #22-23


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

fuck, shino looks badass and sexy.... matrix sexy


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 20, 2015)

Holy fuck Shino


----------



## Meat (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow a KT and a prediction thread! Sweet! So which means that we will have a new naruto chapter today? Great!

I predict that there will be alot of rustled jimmies and finally those haters will show up. Im kinda bored with these "same people".

Also, i predict that boruto gonna be naruto, Sarada gonna be Sasuke. No more no less.  Its the Kishi way.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I predict that we either get a flashback, or we see Bolt's day when he wakes up.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 20, 2015)

Wonder if we'll finally get to see how Naruto came about his solution for lasting world peace and all that jazz.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Wonder if we'll finally get to see how Naruto came about his solution for lasting world peace and all that jazz.



i still cant belive people didnt get the naruto end and naruto's answer.
Tho its a utopian answer in fanfic world and not a real life situation it should have been so obivous

But let me guess you are a uchiha fan  that explains the 6 months of still not getting a thing


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Wonder if we'll finally get to see how Naruto came about his solution for lasting world peace and all that jazz.



he sacrificed his hair


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> i still cant belive people didnt get the naruto end and naruto's answer.
> Tho its a utopian answer in fanfic world and not a real life situation it should have been so obivous
> 
> But let me guess you are a uchiha fan  that explains the 6 months of still not getting a thing



Yeah, I remember what Naruto said in 699.

His answer boils down to



But I suppose we should've known better than expecting something more satisfying, considering what series this is.

The most mature answer to peace we got was Nagato's, even if it was morally questionable.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Yeah, I remember what Naruto said in 699.
> 
> His answer boils down to
> 
> ...



Wow we have a winner !

Naruto Manga wanted to be something more and failed terrible cuz some bits where good and others where just beyond stupid, same shit with thematics, some where good others totally retarded. 
The worse thinf is Kishi admited his mistakes in interviews and said that some of his ideas where changed by editors.
So yeah big fuck ups... even the ending was rushed and way to stupid

And yes nagato was the best villain form a real world perspective.
All the other villains are pretty shit or just candy for the eyes of crazy fans or the so called narutards.
Some are just for people who love drama and really care for that kind of shit of how tragic... and emo it was blah blah. I saw it so many times.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 20, 2015)

Not gonna lie... Shino looks cool as fuck!


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Wow we have a winner !
> 
> Naruto Manga wanted to be something more and failed terrible cuz some bits where good and others where just beyond stupid, same shit with thematics, some where good others totally retarded.
> The worse thinf is Kishi admited his mistakes in interviews and said that some of his ideas where changed by editors.
> ...



Pretty much.

On another note, I hope this will be addressed in the miniseries.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And don't give me that "It's implied" crap. It should be shown or stated by the characters that no Hyuuga child is branded as a slave to the main branch anymore.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> On another note, I hope this will be addressed in the miniseries.
> 
> ...



We will see how Hyuuga clan works in the mini series. Cuz Hinata and Hiashi is a grandpa.

I belive there would be no more seals on the foreheads , or the braches are united now since war is no more a threat for this time at least.
Since Hinata is with a man(Naruto) outside of  her clan.... other options should be there now.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 20, 2015)

I am glad they did honestly because I was wondering where should I look for the chapter when it comes out.


----------



## N120 (Apr 20, 2015)

The main trio of sasuke,naruto and Hinata aren't in the sketch, just the the side characters


----------



## Addy (Apr 20, 2015)

N120 said:


> The *main trio *of sasuke,naruto and Hinata aren't in the *sketch*, just the the side characters



.............. what?


----------



## Frosch (Apr 20, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict Sarada being cute as hell and stealing the heart of the readers.


 

Ugh, weak shinobi are ugly but weak Uchiha are even uglier.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope Boruto and Sarada team-mate is a Hyuuga.  Just imagine Boruto having a new doujutsu, Sarada with the Sharingan and the new team-mate the Byakugan! TEAM DOUJUTSU!


----------



## auem (Apr 20, 2015)

I want to see Rock Lee's son on the team....Lee and Naruto both 'eyed for Sakura,now their sons will do that with Sakura's daughter...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2015)

As you know, Uzumaki genes are dominant. Hinata's Hyuuga DNA was completely overriden and both kids were born with no Byakugan.

So the question is, if Boruto and Sarada got together would that mean no more Uchiha?


----------



## Milady (Apr 21, 2015)

Luiz said:


> So the question is, if Boruto and Sarada got together would that mean no more Uchiha?



I was wondering the same thing. Maybe Kishi doesn't intend to pair them up but keep them rivals like Naruto and Sasuke....I guess???  We'll see. 
Also is Sarada bff with Inojin or what? 


And I can't believe I get to wait for a Naruto chapter to come out again. The feeling, the hype, the discusion, this gonna be fun.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Maybe Kishi doesn't intend to pair them up but keep them rivals like Naruto and Sasuke....I guess???  We'll see.
> Also is Sarada bff with Inojin or what?
> 
> 
> And I can't believe I get to wait for a Naruto chapter to come out again. The feeling, the hype, the discusion, this gonna be fun.



I never really thought about this but, the fact that Sasuke is the one that ended up with only one kid so far, is a bit funny considering he was so hung up on reviving his clan,. shouldn't he be having Sakura pop out babies annually lol


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2015)

Luiz said:


> As you know, *Namikaze* genes are dominant. Hinata's Hyuuga DNA was completely overriden and both kids were born with no Byakugan.
> 
> So the question is, if Boruto and Sarada got together would that mean no more Uchiha?



fixed. U_U
as you know narudo did not come with red hair. U_U


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 21, 2015)

Luiz said:


> As you know, Uzumaki genes are dominant. Hinata's Hyuuga DNA was completely overriden and both kids were born with no Byakugan.
> 
> So the question is, if Boruto and Sarada got together would that mean no more Uchiha?


For all we know, Boruto and Himawari DO have the Byakugan, its just their eyes are different. It wouldn't be surprising if Kishimoto does do that to show Hinata's side of the family.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope Boruto and Sarada team-mate is a Hyuuga.  Just imagine Boruto having a new doujutsu, Sarada with the Sharingan and the new team-mate the Byakugan! TEAM DOUJUTSU!



i hope its just a normal kid


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea, it's the Namikaze genes that are dominant , though it seems a lot of Hinata crept  up on little Himawari. She still has their trademark blue eyes though.

I'm just gonna say this, because i know people think Boruto is a Naruto clone, when in my opinion he has Hinata's face and hair texture , where as Hima looks like Naruto to a tee in her facial features.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't see why they can't have Byakugan even with seemingly normal looking pupils.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> fixed. U_U
> *as you know narudo did not come with red hair. *U_U



but he came with his mother's face. 

me saying that kushina is naruto with wig, didn't come from nowhere 



tari101190 said:


> I don't see why they can't have Byakugan even with seemingly normal looking pupils.



the only reason that won't happen is if kishi was stupid


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 21, 2015)

So Addy, it's not going to happen for thy exact reason


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

shadowmaria said:


> So Addy, it's not going to happen for thy exact reason



............ shit, i forgot


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2015)

lol guyz


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 21, 2015)

Everyone died at the end of Naruto except Naruto... This series is just Naruto using shadow clones to create his ideal perfect life.


----------



## Rashman (Apr 21, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> For all we know, Boruto and Himawari DO have the Byakugan, its just their eyes are different. It wouldn't be surprising if Kishimoto does do that to show Hinata's side of the family.



I suspect this as well.

I don't buy the whole "Kishimoto forgot to give them byakugan". I will put my money on Himawari having a unique byakugan


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Rashman said:


> I suspect this as well.
> 
> I don't buy the whole "Kishimoto forgot to give them byakugan". I will put my money on Himawari having a unique byakugan



I could. At that point, yeah, I'd buy that. Though he'll probably do a retcon and give them Byakugan with blue eyes or something. Who knows. But the Byakugan seems to be that unique dojutsu where you don't have to go through bullshit to unlock anything.  You either have it or you don't. There were a lot of Uchiha that never unlocked the Sharingan thanks to Itachi.

But how many Hyuuga besides Himawari and Bolt, do you know that don't have the Byakugan?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Apr 21, 2015)

For the first chapter, I'm predicting the snippets of daily life shown through a day with Boruto who encounters familiar faces along the way as he graduates the academy and setup of the genin teams (Boruto, Sarada, and possibly Lee's kid; the new Ino-Shika-Cho). I would not be surprised if we see Narutokage assigning jonin sensei's, but we don't see who is assigned to the genin team which won't be revealed until chapter 2 (even though I'm pretty sure it's going to be Sauce for "The Team" and Konohamaru for Ino-Shika-Cho). The "Bell Test" will be used to show Boruto and Sarada's jutsu (2nd or 3rd chapter). I won't be shocked if our main plot for this is a mission to save a kidnapped Himawari or something.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

Let's hope Kishi's sabbatical was worth it. He clearly got tired of the regular Naruto storyline in the end, we'll see whether the gaiden can rev things up again for his next project.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 21, 2015)

So, anyone want to bet on if he'll fight using a wrench or not?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

Hitting someone with a wrench is ten times more effective than even the best of katons.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2015)

Flashback of Naruto beating respect into Sasuke, transitioning to Sasuke watching Boruto train.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2015)

Wrenchengan?

Not sure if want.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2015)

New gennin team selections and Botl's teams first assignment handed out to him by Naruto.

Go catch the cat Bolt. Bolt to complaint endlessly about his father being shitty cause he has to catch a cat.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> Wrenchengan?
> 
> Not sure if want.



You can have Nut-no-jutsu instead.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 21, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> So, anyone want to bet on if he'll fight using a wrench or not?



Doubtful. Kishi has a history of making covers and promotional art where people have tools or weapons that never appear in the actual manga (Sakura's axes, Sasuke's flute, and probably others that I'm forgetting).


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm predicting the magenta byakugan.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

mayumi said:


> New gennin team selections and Botl's teams first assignment handed out to him by Naruto.
> 
> Go catch the cat Bolt. Bolt to complaint endlessly about his father being shitty cause he has to catch a cat.



This will be a short gaiden so Kishi can't waste a lot of time. He has to write a complete adventure in some ten or twenty chapters. Kishi has to recapture his readers so the start can't be too slow. After a quick introduction of the setting Kishi has to immediately start with the interesting parts. So I doubt Kishi will repeat what we've already seen before. So no bell-test and no cat-catching. A new age for shinobi should have different training methods. Nothing too brutal, but perhaps there could be some kind of genin tournament. A series of fights between the genin and perhaps against some of the chuunin to determine who becomes a genin and how the teams are made up. That would allow the Boruto movie to cover Burrito's and Salad's first real mission.


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 21, 2015)

i predict Sasuke will have only one panel.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2015)

Wonder if this series will be about Sasuke teaching Boruto to respect his father. I have a feeling that Boruto will disregard the safety of his team mates, which would be a pretty good time for Sasuke to let him know that he'd never surpass his father with that attitude.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 21, 2015)

Im still laughing how dumb Sarada looks.... man the crap was huge on sakura and sasuke.
She even has the glasses, my god talk about lame.

Boruto is for now naruto copycat.

Kurenai's kid and Chouchou the only intersting ones yet.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im still laughing how dumb Sarada looks.... man the crap was huge on sakura and sasuke.
> She even has the glasses, my god talk about lame.
> 
> Boruto is for now naruto copycat.
> ...



She really doesn't look dumb though


----------



## Lammy (Apr 21, 2015)

I predict none of us will like Boruto because he will be a spoilt shit head.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 21, 2015)

Lammy said:


> I predict none of us will like Boruto because he will be a spoilt shit head.



I'd say he's better off a spoiled shithead than a complete Naruto clone.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> Im still laughing how dumb Sarada looks.... man the crap was huge on sakura and sasuke.
> She even has the glasses, my god talk about lame.
> 
> Boruto is for now naruto copycat.
> ...



just for reference, the only other uchiha who needed glasses was pedobito and we all know he was "the coolest guy" according to naruto himself   

wonder  when she will lose her glasses and burrito kills a poor bear?  

choco getting dat sas and whatever the others name is interesting because she is rolling with big  leagues (kakashi and gai)  

who is salad rolling with?  stalker mc stalkersen from.... ....  hinatas stalking club?


----------



## Frosch (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys, its obvious by now: golden kyuubi chakra shroud + byakugan = golden byakugam


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2015)

Kishimoto will just invent a new doujutus for Bolt.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 21, 2015)

My prediction: chapter starts with Naruto summoning Sasuke into his office and informing him he'll lead a new genin team.
Sasuke will obviously react negatively answering that he will never become a sensei and he's going to fail any team Naruto might  form, so he better spare the  kids and save them from the humiliation. Naruto will knowingly laugh telling him he won't fail his best friend's son. Sasuke will answer positively. Too bad Sasuke doesn't know about Naruto's hidden ace, he's assigning  Sarada to her own father,  outplaying Sasuke who would  never fail his  offspring.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2015)

There is this from 2ch 



> 39 ：39 ◆7zq1d2q4b2Is ＠転載は禁止：2015/04/21(火) 20:53:05.73 ID:1GlhejiJ0
> やっべ 自分のせいでおじさんたたかれたしw すまぬ
> 前スレはトリ信が立てたスレだったんですね。以後気をつける
> ブラクロだけど、目次的にはソーマがセンター扱いになってたので。
> ...


If I understood that right, spinoff will have only 10 chapters


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2015)

as predicted. 

they need to finish it before the movie


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2015)

Also this:



> 166 ：39 ◆7zq1d2q4b2Is ＠転載は禁止：2015/04/20(月) 18:39:16.44 ID:T3CPuHTP0
> ズレータ まあ両脇にルフィ、ナルトで真ん中正面にボルトだな
> 
> すぐやるから喪服に着替えて待ってて


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 21, 2015)

AY 
Expecting some Boruto and Saruda bickering  wonder who their third will be?


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> There is this from 2ch
> 
> 
> If I understood that right, spinoff will have only 10 chapters



Thank Gawl.


----------



## Cord (Apr 21, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> There is this from 2ch
> 
> 
> If I understood that right, spinoff will have only 10 chapters



Well, it's just a mini-series after all. Though, I was honestly expecting it'll be a bit longer than that. I'm not sure if I should feel disappointed or relieved.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2015)

I expected around 10 but I still hoped it would reach 20 at least.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2015)

> Boruto and Sarada interactions with Boruto not caring about her much like Sasuke and Naruto, she'll probably earn his respect and he'll begin to look at her a different way. Or some pairings BS

> Sasuke is only training Bolt. A Demi God is not leading a squad, I don't know why people are mistaking master for sensei. As for Sarada, she probably went through training with him. If not, LOL GG

> Naruto seems to be governing the village ... but with who? That does not make sense me.

Anything else is irrelevant, and I could care less.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Well, it's just a mini-series after all. Though, I was honestly expecting it'll be a bit longer than that. I'm not sure if I should feel disappointed or relieved.


Maybe it is just the spoiler provider guessing, because he saw something like 700+1, we need a translator. Btw, WSJ cover is Luffy, Naruto and Boruto by the second "spoiler".


----------



## Shattering (Apr 21, 2015)

Only 10????My manga knowledge is negative in similar cases but come on :S

I was stupidly expecting a 50-100 chapters series


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Apr 21, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> There is this from 2ch
> 
> 
> If I understood that right, spinoff will have only 10 chapters



I always thought this was supposed to be about 1 vol (2 max). Makes sense that it would wrap right before the movie.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 21, 2015)

If the mini series concludes with the movie then 10 chapters sounds about right. There's only 15 weeks in between now and when the movie is set to debut. There are probably going to be a few breaks and holidays in that time as well.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2015)

Even though I did not expect more than 10 chapters, but still I am disappointed. 
I don't think 10 chapters are going to be good enough to show much. -_-


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2015)

Nah, that's not so bad.

Kakashi Gaiden had only three chapters and it still was very memorable.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually it was 6 chapters. 
Ant it became so pointless anyway since obito was alive all along, and to finish that story 
it took another 6 chapters flashback from obito's point view and that's 12 chapters. 
Even then, there was many things that were not really shown in a good way... U_U


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 22, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Nah, that's not so bad.
> 
> Kakashi Gaiden had only three chapters and it still was very memorable.



Memorable at least until he flushed it down the toilet with the obito reveal.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Memorable at least until he flushed it down the toilet with the obito reveal.



No, no, listen to me.

It's a short series, so there is no time to fuck up whatever it amounts to.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 22, 2015)

Luiz said:


> No, no, listen to me.
> 
> It's a short series, so there is no time to fuck up whatever it amounts to.



The hyperventilation scene was only a few pages and that was all it took to ruin Naruto for some people. We have 10 whole chapters for peoples favorite characters to be ruined.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 22, 2015)

No need to worry about it only being ten chapters folks, I'm sure whatever dynamics Kishi creates for the Gaiden and movie will surely be featured in the inevitable Boruto/Sarada anime spinoff.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 22, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> The hyperventilation scene was only a few pages and that was all it took to ruin Naruto for some people. We have 10 whole chapters for peoples favorite characters to be ruined.



It took 1 chapter to ruin Sakura for her fans from NS as well. 
It took 1 chapter for me to hate obito as well.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know what is this, just bringing it from baidu:


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 22, 2015)

Kishi probably wants to do 10 chapters long

We all know we'll get Part 4 after the movie


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

this reminds me of something i have been wondering for  a while now  

the mang is called naruto: 7th hokage, but there are the new generation characters, and the advertisement only showed naruto, burrito and salad (both movie and mini  series. 

so my question is how much we will see of the new  generation in relation to  naruto? its called "7th hokage" with no mention of the new gen in the title but we assume it will focus on the new gen because of the new movie, or is it just an advertisement stunt with the name?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2015)

My two cents is :

In the movie, I think Sarada and Boruto will enter the Chuunin Exam.
So if the movie is canon due to Kishimoto's role in it, it means the manga can only happens before ( Most likely ) or after ( I don't think so. ) 

I think the manga will expand Naruto's role as a father, and he can and cannot do as Hokage.

This manga will be Boruto's "Zabuza Mission"


----------



## Cord (Apr 22, 2015)

> Kishi probably wants to do 10 chapters long
> 
> We all know we'll get Part 4 after the movie



I won't be surprised if this happens actually. 



Addy said:


> that header is the best you mods can do?....  and why does salad have long hair
> 
> that header killed my sage mods boner. now, its just kyuubi mod and my dick shafing skin as if i wanked with soap.  thanks mods



I was the one who requested the banner to be set up, it was made by a friend. So you can blame me if you don't like it. The banner/header thread is open, go make something awesome if you guys want to replace it that bad. ^^


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Memorable at least until he flushed it down the toilet with the obito reveal.



Psh, like we didn't already suspect that. I mean, it was about as blatant as Minato being Naruto's father.



Cordelia said:


> I was the one who requested the banner to be set up, it was made by a friend. So you can blame me if you don't like it. The banner/header thread is open, go make something awesome if you guys want to replace it that bad. ^^



Meh, I've seen worse. It doesn't really bother me any.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2015)

10 chapters what ?


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> 10 chapters what ?



if this a prequel, then it has to end before august so 10 chapters makes sense.

if the timeline is the same as the movie, then it MIGHT continue on normally.

however, i think the first one is the most likely to happen :/


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> I don't know what is this, just bringing it from baidu:



Someone gonna translate this? Gah I wish I was better lol.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Someone gonna translate this? Gah I wish I was better lol.



It says nothing important. Naruto is back blablabla etc.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 22, 2015)

Mofo said:


> My prediction: chapter starts with Naruto summoning Sasuke into his office and informing him he'll lead a new genin team.
> Sasuke will obviously react negatively answering that he will never become a sensei and he's going to fail any team Naruto might  form, so he better spare the  kids and save them from the humiliation. Naruto will knowingly laugh telling him he won't fail his best friend's son. Sasuke will answer positively. Too bad Sasuke doesn't know about Naruto's hidden ace, he's assigning  Sarada to her own father,  outplaying Sasuke who would  never fail his  offspring.



no sasuke is iruka/jiraiya type sensei. That doesn't teach jutsu just talk iruka style. Bolt has what naruto ,hinata ,hizashi, his jounin teacher .konohamaru ,sasuke ,probaly bee ,house of hyuuga

This muthafucka spoilt.

This gaiden is naruto getting hokage rank with his real friend shika then bolt & co stuff. Orochimaru to be waxed in 5-7 chapters??


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> no sasuke is iruka/jiraiya type sensei. That doesn't teach jutsu just talk iruka style. Bolt has what naruto ,hinata ,hizashi, his jounin teacher .konohamaru ,sasuke ,probaly bee ,house of hyuuga
> 
> This muthafucka spoilt.
> 
> This gaiden is naruto getting hokage rank with his real friend shika then bolt & co stuff. Orochimaru to be waxed in 5-7 chapters??


Naruto calls Iruka "sensei", like what Boruto called Konohamaru in Chapter 700. Sasuke is referred as his master, much like what Naruto calls Jiraiya. We won't know until the movie or possibly the mini series.

Though it is beginning to be clear at this point that him and Sasuke are going to be a legit GohnxPicollo copy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 22, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> There is this from 2ch
> 
> 
> If I understood that right, spinoff will have only 10 chapters





Majin Lu said:


> Also this:



Weak fakes.... i did better in my time... much better fakes.



Nagato Sennin said:


> She really doesn't look dumb though



nerd looking sounds better ?



Addy said:


> just for reference, the only other uchiha who needed glasses was pedobito and we all know he was "the coolest guy" according to naruto himself
> 
> wonder  when she will lose her glasses and burrito kills a poor bear?
> 
> ...



meh you already know what naruto meant back then, it was about kid obito with the dream of hokage not the pedobito or murderobito.

just to note, obito has splits personality all over the mangas, the mask was another personality just like all other stuff he did.

i hope she gets rid of the glasses and gets make up or something, man she looks ugly.

chocho looks cool and so does kurenai's kid.


----------



## Sora (Apr 22, 2015)

if Sarada is ugly then Naruto's kids are monstrosities


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

Sora said:


> if Sarada is ugly then Naruto's kids are monstrosities


People have different opinions and tastes.

Me: I think they all look okay, but boring.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 22, 2015)

I really hope this chapter has sasuke being a lazy sensei like kakashi

I dunno why the idea is so amusing but there you are


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

CA182 said:


> I really hope this chapter has sasuke being a lazy sensei like kakashi
> 
> I dunno why the idea is so amusing but there you are



i thought of that too so your not alone 

 either that or this 

[YOUTUBE]aaLR80oxfSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It took 1 chapter to ruin Sakura for her fans from NS as well.
> It took 1 chapter for me to hate obito as well.



You used to like Kakashi Gaiden's Obito even though he was an Uchiha?

Though yeah, just one big misstep can ruin a character for a person or specific fandom.

NS may have cursed Sakura forever but for SS, Sakura is amazing. Sasuke may sorta redeemed himself there too, while NS might dislike him more than before.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2015)

Sora said:


> if Sarada is ugly then Naruto's kids are monstrosities



Sound like you mad because he didn't have the same opinion as you about sarada

Sarada have one of those punchable face to me 

Are you mad


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

Naruto, and Sasuke settled things but their fans can't. :ignoramus

Now the war is being continued through their children.


----------



## TRN (Apr 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto, and Sasuke settled things but their fans can't. :ignoramus
> 
> Now the war is being continued through their children.



I was joking about the punchable face Sarada thing  I do hope sarada punch the shit out of bolt for his behavior to Naruto


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto, and Sasuke settled things but their fans can't. :ignoramus
> 
> Now the war is being continued through their children.


Naruto and Sasuke fan's will fight forever. Even till death their souls will pass on to the next innocent child and continue a bout


----------



## Cord (Apr 22, 2015)

I sure hope you guys don't derail this thread by turning it into Boruto vs Sarada/Naruto vs Sasuke 2.0.


----------



## chan (Apr 22, 2015)

we gonna see some big ass boruto rasengans aint we?

i wonder what role sasuke is going to play. naruto is hokage and as the movie trailer suggests 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he could be the master of boruto and sarada


. this would be awsome


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 22, 2015)

Boruto and Sarada are too ship bait for any true rivalry to ever really form between them. Fighting amongst the fandoms is pointless.

If anything I hope their relationship is similar to Shin and Kyou Kai from Kingdom.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know around what time OP/Bleach/other WSJ manga have been getting chapter spoilers and releases since Naruto ended?

ETA: looks like Bleach has been getting spoilers late Wed nights/early Thur morning. Not sure about OP tho or other titles. Maybe we might be seeing spoilers for the mini series late tonight then?


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Anyone know around what time OP/Bleach/other WSJ manga have been getting chapter spoilers and releases since Naruto ended?



The usual time for Bleach and OP releases is around 5 am EST or later in the U.S., so it's really no different than when Naruto was still going on. 

The spoilers for both usually show up several hours earlier. At least they do for Bleach. Not really sure about OP.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> I sure hope you guys don't derail this thread by turning it into Boruto vs Sarada/Naruto vs Sasuke 2.0.



salad is a love interest. i think every one knows she stands no chance


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad is a love interest. i think every one knows she stands no chance


Yeah people look at the trailer and already consider her his rival when it translates to comrade.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Yeah people look at the trailer and already consider her his rival when it translates to comrade. *That 700 stalk no jutsu though*.


not even naruto sensed her presence 

why is it when characters like real ninjas/assassins, they are dysfunctional?


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> not even naruto sensed her presence
> 
> why is it when characters like real ninjas/assassins, they are dysfunctional?


It was too weak to sense.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Naruto calls Iruka "sensei", like what Boruto called Konohamaru in Chapter 700. Sasuke is referred as his master, much like what Naruto calls Jiraiya. We won't know until the movie or possibly the mini series.
> 
> Though it is beginning to be clear at this point that him and Sasuke are going to be a legit GohnxPicollo copy.



Sasuke got one hand. And is not even there for saladllet alone boruto who has teachers left right an centre.And he has bykugan/tensigan cant really teach him can he.Plus there's pictures of boruto's team the jounin is not sasuke..

Sasuke is iruka/jman.Probably iruka role.For someone with Kb and hirashin dont undertsand how naruto is not there.PNJ already.

As for kids design.boruto,shikada,himawari were celarly designed.The rest are defo just scraped together.Sai's kids a mess.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> It was too weak to sense.



the perfect assassin to kill naruto


----------



## NW (Apr 22, 2015)

Never thought I'd see new Naruto chapter again. 

fucking finally


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> *And he has bykugan/tensigan cant really teach him can he.*


....................Am I missing something?


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 22, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Never thought I'd see new Naruto chapter again.
> 
> fucking finally



Amen to that! lol


----------



## Rashman (Apr 22, 2015)

^I am ready to burst with excitement!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

Rashman said:


> ^I am ready to burst with excitement!



Wah, at least you guys don't have to deal with false alarms x__x';;~~

The fake spoilers so far actually sorta convincing lol~~~ I'm just not translating them because it might cause unnecessary panic if people accidentally confuse them for real ones. 

It's 6AM TST---> A few more hours until people wake up and the chaos begins. 

Then it'll be fun to sort through all the 2ch ID's lol~~~


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

OD do you know what this says?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> OD do you know what this says?



Anon is talking about their impressions of the cover/colour pages and TOC of WSJ. (not stuff about Naruto).

The person speculates that Naruto runs 701-710, but didn't look into it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

They're just senseless hype for Boruto's 'prodigy' status lol~~ 

If it's something remotely believable, I'll post it here. I just don't want to clutter semi-real stuff with blatantly wrong stuff. 

TakL has been gone for a few months though  Maybe busy at work? Hopefully not ill or injured.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> They're just senseless hype for Boruto's '*prodigy*' status lol~~
> 
> If it's something remotely believable, I'll post it here. I just don't want to clutter semi-real stuff with blatantly wrong stuff.


i hope burrito lives up to that and  just hype.



> TakL has been gone for a few months though  Maybe busy at work? Hopefully not ill or injured.



whatever it may be, i just want one update from him


----------



## vered (Apr 22, 2015)

It seem like Kishi has switched the roles of the genius and the hard worker, with Boruto being the genius/prodigy like Sasuke and Sarada being more like Naruto or perhaps more accuratly like Hinata/Obito.
There is a potential in the Sasuke/Boruto's Sensei-student type of connection and Sarada/Boruto's rivalry(not going into the shippers's discussions).


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Apr 22, 2015)

vered said:


> It seem like Kishi has switched the roles of the genius and the hard worker, with Boruto being the genius/prodigy like Sasuke and Sarada being more like Naruto or perhaps more accuratly like Hinata/Obito.
> There is a potential in the Sasuke/Boruto's Sensei-student type of connection and Sarada/Boruto's rivalry(not going into the shippers's discussions).



This would be interesting


----------



## Recal (Apr 22, 2015)

Have heard rumours of Oro.

Just here for Oro, as per.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

Recal said:


> Have heard rumours of Oro.
> 
> Just here for Oro, as per.



I have not heard of Orochimaru rumours.......


----------



## Recal (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I have not heard of Orochimaru rumours.......



May have got my rumours mixed up with the upcoming movie, but I'll stick around for this gaiden, just in case.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

Recal said:


> May have got my rumours mixed up with the upcoming movie, but I'll stick around for this gaiden, just in case.



Maybe you mean the Orochimaru mention from the Kobayashi/Kishi interview video from a while back?

But as for the first chappie of the mini-series-->not even the fake spoilers have mentioned him yet.


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Maybe you mean the Orochimaru mention from the Kobayashi/Kishi interview video from a while back?
> 
> But as for the first chappie of the mini-series-->not even the fake spoilers have mentioned him yet.


Are we posting all of the spoilers here?


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

Spoilers get put in the spoiler thread. 
And I think it's only confirmed spoiler


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Are we posting all of the spoilers here?



No....this is the predictions thread---> It's the wishful thinking thread.

Whenever you have real spoiler, you're supposed to PM a mod so that they put can put it into the official spoilers thread.  But more reliable/confirmed leaks won't be for quite a few hours anyway. 

My understanding is that I can throw all the unconfirmed spoilerish things in here in the meantime....?


----------



## Madelyne (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to see how the miniseries is going to start.
I hope we get to see some "aww" stuff like the family moment in the final scene of The Last before going into the story with the dynamics of Naruto as hokage, Boruto's rebellion and the kids as genin, just for nostalgic reasons.
don't think it's going to happen tho..only 10 chapters 
By the way, Shino looks good!


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> My understanding is that I can throw all the unconfirmed spoilerish things in here in the meantime....?


Yes

Mods may remove it eventually though.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> Yes
> 
> Mods may remove it eventually though.



You mean they'll delete it because the info is proven incorrect, or they will move it into the spoiler thread....?


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> You mean they'll delete it because the info is proven incorrect, or they will move it into the spoiler thread....?



Delete it because it's incorrect.
Unconfirmed spoilers aren't put in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> You mean they'll delete it because the info is proven incorrect, or they will move it into the spoiler thread....?


Can you link me to the official spoiler thread? I'm going mobile for a bit so I need a quick link, thanks in advance anyone!


----------



## CA182 (Apr 22, 2015)

Recal said:


> Have heard rumours of Oro.
> 
> Just here for Oro, as per.



That's the boruto movie you addict. They apparently confirmed "neo-orochimaru" as the villain of it 

Sorry for offtopic cordychan, but needed to answer it


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 22, 2015)

CA182 said:


> That's the boruto movie you addict. They apparently confirmed "neo-orochimaru" as the villain of it
> 
> Sorry for offtopic cordychan, but needed to answer it



Latintimes has been publishing Boruto movie articles touting that fan speculations of Orochimaru being the villain of the movie are a confirmed fact which is what started the confusion over it.


----------



## Milady (Apr 22, 2015)

Madelyne said:


> I'm really looking forward to see how the miniseries is going to start.
> I hope we get to see some "aww" stuff like the family moment in the final scene of The Last before going into the story with the dynamics of Naruto as hokage, Boruto's rebellion and the kids as genin, just for nostalgic reasons.
> don't think it's going to happen tho..only 10 chapters
> By the way, Shino looks good!



I may get emotional seeing my babies dealing with their own babies.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 22, 2015)

Spoilers that get to go into the spoiler thread need to come from legit sources.


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

lndra said:


> Can you link me to the official spoiler thread? I'm going mobile for a bit so I need a quick link, thanks in advance anyone!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2015)

I predict we see that Sasuke has a left arm.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 22, 2015)

Daddy Naruto, come on, Daddy Naruto...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 22, 2015)

It starts with the Nine Tailed Gods...
Lord Kurama is back to 100% and now training them how to use Senjutsu.
The Lord then senses something and poofs away...
We then see he has been summoned by Naruto...but why? Muhahaha. Time will tell...


----------



## Hexa (Apr 22, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Latintimes has been publishing Boruto movie articles touting that fan speculations of Orochimaru being the villain of the movie are a confirmed fact which is what started the confusion over it.


Kishimoto commented in the Ken Koba interview that he still needed to show what happened to a few characters and listed "Orochimaru, Kabuto, Karin . . ."  I'm pretty sure that's the genesis of the whole thing.

We didn't really get any spoilers from 2ch for a long time previous to the end of the manga.  The spoilers we got about chapter 699 and 700 from 2ch were from the OP thread (and were minor compared to Evil's spoilers).


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 22, 2015)

I predict several awe moments


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 22, 2015)

I predict that Sauce will reveal that Sarada's mother is really Karin


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Apr 22, 2015)

I predict that members of the K12 may have had sex and bred. o_O


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 22, 2015)

This is really the first time I really can't see what's going to happen. Will it be a lot of Naruto or Boruto?


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 22, 2015)

It will be flashbacks of Obito

Because you let Rin die


----------



## The Big G (Apr 22, 2015)

I the past I would predict Kushina....now I am predicting Himawari!


----------



## shadowmaria (Apr 22, 2015)

I predict that Orochimaru will say "kukuku SAHSKAY KUN"


----------



## Karasu (Apr 22, 2015)

posting in teh prediction thread. I predict much Naruto Gaiden-ness, and think there will be: 

grand vistas of Konoha
people
hijinks 
perhaps a ninja cat  
actual ramen being served by thee actual ramen guy 
and maybe  just maybe a little something mysterious and/or sinister beginning to brew.

Yep, gonna happen fo sho. And I can't wait for the first really messed up google translation for the spoilers


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 22, 2015)

It feels so damn nostalgic.

Ok, I predict... Boruto making a mess in Konoha and then our Gaiden starts (please give us moments with the families >.<)


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 22, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> actual ramen being served by an actual ramen guy



Was it fake ramen before? 

Looks like OP got some scans. Maybe we might get spoilers soon then?


----------



## Sora (Apr 22, 2015)

Bolts face is creepy!


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Jump cover:
> ]


Did Kishimoto draw that?


----------



## auem (Apr 22, 2015)

Boruto looking badass..


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh looks like Bolt is in his genin clothes and not the same clothes from chpt 700.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

.....If that's the cover then one of the spoiler posts that I read earlier was true...

Uh oh.

;__;';;~~~


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 22, 2015)

_Hello_ Naruto 

Boruto's hair still looks fucking silly.



OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....If that's the cover then one of the spoiler posts that I read earlier was true...
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> ;__;';;~~~



Don't leave us hanguing like that


----------



## Zef (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....If that's the cover then one of the spoiler posts that I read earlier was true...
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> ;__;';;~~~



Oh God.

What does this mean!?


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 22, 2015)

Dem Aryan genetics. For Naruto to override the Hyuga aesthetic so thoroughly should be a feat.


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....If that's the cover then one of the spoiler posts that I read earlier was true...
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> ;__;';;~~~


Please write it out before I go ghost. XD


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....If that's the cover then one of the spoiler posts that I read earlier was true...
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> ;__;';;~~~



And that spoiler was?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 22, 2015)

I have to go and search for the blogger again.... ;__;';~~


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I have to go and search for the blogger again.... ;__;';~~


The plot thickens


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I have to go and search for the blogger again.... ;__;';~~



    

My heart can't take this.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 23, 2015)

I like Naruto's hair better (as shown on dat cover). 



Abanikochan said:


> *Was it fake ramen before?*
> 
> Looks like OP got some scans. Maybe we might get spoilers soon then?




Hey!  You know what I meant!


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 23, 2015)

I just want to see some Sauce and Sarada. Please Kishi


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Yup, he really couldn't resist the ss hair anymore. Oh well.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Yup, he really couldn't resist the ss hair anymore. Oh well.



........

Edit: Ah, Super Sayain?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Jump cover:



Naruto needs the Hokage hat on his head at all times. 

Bolt's hair is getting weirder.

What is that seal for again...

ETA: Actually none. That's not rat or ram.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> ........
> 
> Edit: Ah, Super Sayain?



Yes, just saiyan.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Why does Boruto have that stupid strand sticking out?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why does Boruto have that stupid strand sticking out?


I think his hair is supposed to resemble a leaf at certain angles, making that strand the leaf's stem.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Why does Boruto have that stupid strand sticking out?



The stem of a Leaf. The Leaf being the ninja itself.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

The blog that got the cover right:



> ジャンプ22、23合併号はワンピースが巻頭カラーでルフィ、ナルトを両脇にボルトが真ん中になってる画だそうです。



Has incorrect Naruto spoilers, now that I've found the blogger.



> 166 ：39 ◆7zq1d2q4b2Is ＠転載は禁止：2015/04/20(月) 18:39:16.44 ID:T3CPuHTP0
> ズレータ まあ両脇にルフィ、ナルトで真ん中正面にボルトだな
> 
> すぐやるから喪服に着替えて待ってて



But someone on 2ch spoiled the cover right on 4/20 o__o';;~~~ (Which I thought as fake because it was too early)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Naruto and luffy....


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh u guys already posted it


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Jump cover:



d'awwww my babies


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto and luffy....



I don't like either Nardo or Luffy, but I truly miss Nardo's ability to start cancer over the internet.


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The blog that got the cover right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too farfetched of a guess that Naruto, Boruto, and Luffy have the cover.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Basically Nardo got back into WSJ, then Luffy was like, welcome back bro...


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The blog that got the cover right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's nothing?  
OD you almost gave me a heart attack. 

My instincts told me to go straight to bed, but no....I just had to peak into this thread.


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Has incorrect Naruto spoilers, now that I've found the blogger.



what were the spoilers anyway? just outta curiosity


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

SaiST said:


> I think his hair is supposed to resemble a leaf at certain angles, making that strand the leaf's stem.



It looks like a banana tbh. Also,

> Current Active Users viewing the KT: 243

Hell yeah. We're almost back.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

starr said:


> what were the spoilers anyway? just outta curiosity



....That Sasuke passed down chidori to Boruto.



rogersmattr said:


> Not too farfetched of a guess that Naruto, Boruto, and Luffy have the cover.



Didn't magtalk just say Naruto had the lead cover last week?

The 2ch spoiler said exactly that Boruto was flanked on both sides by Luffy and Naruto. You wouldn't know the exact design of it like that so easily....


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ....That Sasuke passed down chidori to Boruto.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ....That Sasuke passed down chidori to Boruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would rustle so many people. I love it


----------



## Milady (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ....That Sasuke passed down chidori to Boruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! Why not Sarada  is this true true?!!!!


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada is a little girl. Chidori is not for girls.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Whoa! Why not Sarada  is this true true?!!!!



I don't think that it's true....

Which is why I checked the blogger--->They had the cover correct, but I don't believe their Naruto spoilers. 

No way that this happened. 

But they wrote 'thoughts and impressions' and not 'anticipation' for that section on their blog....

So........ D:


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

The details for the cover were given out hours ago. It's not hard for someone to "guess" it.



Cordelia said:


> It looks like a banana tbh. Also,
> 
> > Current Active Users viewing the KT: 243
> 
> Hell yeah. We're almost back.



Kishi should have never ended it. :\


----------



## Lovely (Apr 23, 2015)

Isn't the sharingan needed to learn chidori?


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ....That Sasuke passed down chidori to Boruto.


...... idk whether to laugh if that's true or extra  laugh at salad


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Isn't the sharingan needed to learn chidori?



Yeah, 2ch talked about it. Which is why I think the spoiler is fake. Boruto cannot use it.


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sasuke passing down chidori to Bolt wouldn't surprise me as he is his master in the upcoming film featuring Bolt.


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2015)

OD said it was fake


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Isn't the sharingan needed to learn chidori?





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yeah, 2ch talked about it. Which is why I think the spoiler is fake. Boruto cannot use it.



Sasuke's used Chidori plenty of times with the Sharingan off, I would assume Kakashi is just too incapable of using it without the Sharingan correctly.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

It makes sense for Bolt to inherit the chidori if Sasuke is indeed his sensei.
He is probably going to be quite the opposite to his dad.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Isn't the sharingan needed to learn chidori?



Didn't kakashi have that before his sharingan?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Sigh, this is why I said I shouldn't post unreliable spoilers and stuff that I think is fake. 

You guys are being rustled over nothing ):<


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sigh, this is why I said I shouldn't post unreliable spoilers and stuff that I think is fake.
> 
> You guys are being rustled over nothing ):<


I don't think anyone is rustled. Just excited. XD

Everyone should know at this point that it is unreliable.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> Didn't kakashi have that before his sharingan?



it was incomplete.


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)

How badass would it be if Sasuke passed down his Kusanagi to Sarada?


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> Didn't kakashi have that before his sharingan?



Kakashi's Chidori required him to run in a straight line, causing tunnel vision. It was said to require the Sharingan because it records even the most miniscule movement of anything it sees, so it made the tunnel vision Chidori a viable technique. Sasuke has pushed it past that type of limitation though so him passing it on to Bolt isn't out of the question.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada is not getting anything. She's a little girl. She stays with mama at home, cooking.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> How badass would it be if Sasuke passed down his Kusanagi to Sarada?



Kusanagi fell in lava when they were fighting Kaguya.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

starr said:


> OD said it was fake



oh well. still, fake spoilers giving me that old rush


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

Now Bolt need to go evil and Sarada dedicating her life to bring him back...
do it Kishimoto if you have the guts..


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Isn't the sharingan needed to learn chidori?



It is ideal, but not necessarily a requirement. Sharingan just circumvents one of the drawbacks of the technique -- moving in a linear fashion, thus making it less difficult for the target to elude while leaving the user more vulnerable to counter-attacks.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh well. still, fake spoilers giving me that old rush



One of the more well-known spoiler blogs still has it on their post though D:

Which is a bit disconcerting, to say the least. 

They edited in the cover picture into the post, but didn't take out the chidori part......


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Sigh, this is why I said I shouldn't post unreliable spoilers and stuff that I think is fake.
> 
> You guys are being rustled over nothing ):<



beleive me, people like fakes even if they learn they are fakes


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

Can someone explain to me why it's so bad Sasuke passed the Chidori down? Bolt may have gotten fire and lightning from his mom, not really a huge deal.


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Kusanagi fell in lava when they were fighting Kaguya.



Oh, I didn't read the Kaguya stuff. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> One of the more well-known spoiler blogs still has it on their post though D:
> 
> Which is a bit disconcerting, to say the least.
> 
> They edited in the cover picture into the post, but didn't take out the chidori part......



yeah, that is suspicious 

thanks for the clear up


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

I predict Ino Appearance


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> Can someone explain to me why it's so bad Sasuke passed the Chidori down? Bolt may have gotten fire and lightning from his mom, not really a huge deal.



hinata has those chaka elements?

you learn something new every day


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> Can someone explain to me why it's so bad Sasuke passed the Chidori down? Bolt may have gotten fire and lightning from his mom, not really a huge deal.



It's not, but it's tradition in the telegrams to act out over any spoilers. I'm loving it, I've missed this! Magi has chapters come out way later than the spoilers, so the predicting phase isn't as fun.


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Ino Appearance



Yes please.


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> hinata has those chaka elements?
> 
> you learn something new every day


In the 4th data book iirc. Wouldn't surprise me if Kishimoto shoehorned that shit in just so Sasuke and Boruto are as compatible as possible with their elements.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> hinata has those chaka elements?
> 
> you learn something new every day


Yeah they were released at the last minute


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Also, wonder how many color pages we're gonna get...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> It makes sense for Bolt to inherit the chidori if Sasuke is indeed his sensei.
> He is probably going to be quite the opposite to his dad.


plus, it fits the name bolt all too well :v


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> hinata has those chaka elements?
> 
> you learn something new every day



I have no idea how any of the other rookies have elemental affinities. We've never even seen them use elemental releases. Neji himself has 3 which makes no sense to me. You're born with one affinity unless you inherit a kekkai or tota genkai and you have to develop any ones you weren't born with.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> In the 4th data book iirc. Wouldn't surprise me if Kishimoto shoehorned that shit in just so Sasuke and Boruto are as compatible as possible with their elements.



poor salad....  wonder if she only nheets base sharingan with  hulk fists


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2015)

I like the cover of the WSJ issue.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Is this fan art?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2015)

oh my...


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

Welp.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

wow.......just wow


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Welp.



It has the correct title of the mini series on the bottom.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh God.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> oh my...



called it!!! 

generic tsundere love interest 


but burrito returning those feelings this early is unexpected 
i think i will love this series


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

dammit Kishi


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It has the correct title of the mini series on the bottom.



That was more or less an expression of....I don't even know.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Kusanagi fell in lava when they were fighting Kaguya.


The empty sheath falls into lava.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

For fuck's sake. 



Vaatu said:


> The empty sheath falls into lava.


The whole sword fell. Sasuke never had the sword strapped to his belt or carried on him at all after it fell in the lava.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Seriously Kishi?  We doing this shit again? 


FUCK!!!


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

That has to be fake. Kishimoto is too embarrassed to write romances, you silly billies.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

What does this mean


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

It didn't get confirmed from the 2ch SS thread or the main Boruto thread yet.

It's also not from Shhhz or JUMP8~~


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

I am so irate right now.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> The empty sheath falls into lava.



Yah, he was carrying it around empty since Madara stabbed him with Kusanagi. The sword has been MIA since then.


Ahah Sarada is doing a Sasuke impression!


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Naruto's line ruined by the Uchiha edgemasters? GOD FUCKING DAMMIT


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

better be fake
but I think it's real


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Pretty sure that love bit is editted.. the panel is real.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Why does Bott's blush look fake???


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2015)

lol, no way that's real. 

I mean, the panel is real but the heart and blushing obviously were edited there.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 23, 2015)

i think th blushing an heart is edited. the rest looks legit though.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 23, 2015)

Expected but personally could do without tbh.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Luiz said:


> lol, no way that's real.
> 
> I mean, the panel is real but the heart and blushing obviously were edited there.



Exactly  And lol at the reactions


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Lovely said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the sharingan needed to learn chidori?
> ...


The Sharingan is only necessary to minimize the risk in delivering the Chidori's strongest application; a high-speed thrust.



Abanikochan said:


> Kusanagi fell in lava when they were fighting Kaguya.


No, that was only its sheath.

The blade was last seen being tossed aside by Madara, after Sasuke used Amenotejikara to swap himself with it in order to foil his attack.

If I remember correctly, while it wasn't shown in the movie, his concept art still depicted him with his Kusanagi no Tsurugi.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah the blushing and heart are edited thank god
im relieved
damn the person responsible for trolling us


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada looks soo cool fucking shieet!!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> It didn't get confirmed from the 2ch SS thread or the main Boruto thread yet.
> 
> It's also not from Shhhz or JUMP8~~



so where did Rai get it?


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Apr 23, 2015)

My heart can't take it
leave me alone
I need space


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 23, 2015)

yeah...after looking more the blushing is totally edited. nice art besides that. i like saradas sleave things.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2015)

Abanikochan said:


> Sasuke never had the sword strapped to his belt or carried on him at all after it fell in the lava.


Because he doesn't have it when Kaguya teleports them.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh My God Kishi!!!!


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 23, 2015)

Please tell me someone edited that heart in there?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2015)

The image is legit, but the heart's edited in, guys. Settle down.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

SaiST said:


> The Sharingan is only necessary to minimize the risk in delivering the Chidori's strongest application; a high-speed thrust.
> 
> 
> No, that was only its sheath.
> ...





Vaatu said:


> Because he doesn't have it when Kaguya teleports them.



Oh ok. It seemed like he had the whole sword on him when they confronted Kaguya.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2015)

... Wait, Karin?


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

About the discussion Vaatu is having,  Sasuke never recovered his sword after it pierced Madara. His scabbard fell in lava.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 23, 2015)

the hearts is fake guys, as is the blushing.

sarada needs a sword. no female sword users besides karui.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Hearts are written in dialogue boxes like this in the raw, like with Anko.

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

So both the heart and blushing are edited? Thank God. Wouldn't want to start our new journey with Romance crap drama, this is a short series so let's focus on the juicy stuff, we've had plenty of romance in Naruto for one lifetime


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

crystalblade13 said:


> sarada needs a sword. no female sword users besides karui.



ChouChou might wield a giant sword though, when she turns butterfly, it would be awesome!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING KISHI?! 

AS A SASUKARIN FAN.....  STOP IT!!! WE ARE ALL FRIENDS NOW. LET THE FUCKING PAIRING WARS DIE 

*Spoiler*: __ 








please don't.  i dont  want to see friends fight over vaginas and dicks likw in real  life


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

what the fuck
oh my god


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2015)

*sees spoiler page with karin*

Ok, I'm taking cover, this won't end well.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

No way is he going to do this in a shonen manga. There is simply no way holy shit


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada found a photo of Taka and she's seeing Karin blushing next to Sasuke.

That probably makes her angry or something.


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I think something inside me just died.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi trolling.


And giving SK ammunition.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Apr 23, 2015)

Holy Shit


----------



## MYJC (Apr 23, 2015)

Wait...so Sarada is looking at an old picture of Taka? Also, I can't help but notice that her glasses look EXACTLY like Karin's. 

Starting to wonder if Taka got killed off by somebody and Sasuke kept Karin's glasses as a memento and eventually gave them to his daughter.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING KISHI?!
> 
> AS A SASUKARIN FAN.....  STOP IT!!! WE ARE ALL FRIENDS NOW. LET THE FUCKING PAIRING WARS DIE
> 
> ...



Calm down, Suigetsu's in the picture as well.  Who said Sasuke can't have a picture of himself and his other friends?  Just wait for translations and more panels, then be disappointed by truth rather than speculation.


----------



## freeforall (Apr 23, 2015)

holy shit storm LOL


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

めがねの女

A woman with glasses.....


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

Yikes, Kishi is taking the piss for harassing his assistant. Again.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

Im not even surprised anymore...


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

You guys are looking way too much into it.

It's a Taka group photo. Nothing else.

She wants to see Sakura next to Sasuke, seeing Karin there makes her angry.

There's nothing else to it.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

we know she's sakura's daughter why are you doing this Kishimoto?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 23, 2015)

karin dies in the movie and those are her glasses sarada is wearing, so its not a big issue. the glasses thing had to be explained.


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this, guys, the butthurt will be amazing.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2015)

that Karin photo.  :rofl
So Sakura did not even get the chance to have a pic with him. so she is using another photo for it? 
That's kinda pathetic. lol


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

Or yes it's just the glasses thing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi pulling a Bryke on NS/SK by mocking the theories.

So cruel.


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's like Kishi's purposely trolling.


----------



## Milady (Apr 23, 2015)

Where is Sarada at??? 
A storm is coming....


----------



## indigoooo (Apr 23, 2015)

Why,Kishi,why??


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kishi trolling.
> 
> 
> And giving SK ammunition.



as a known sasukarin fan as my second OTP (and sasusaku as my first), i dont like it. kishi is trying to troll  with my feels and i am friends with many SS fans. i dont want to go into a pairing war over which hole sasuke screwed. 

very cheap kishi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Wait...so Sarada is looking at an old picture of Taka? Also, I can't help but notice that her glasses look EXACTLY like Karin's.
> 
> Starting to wonder if Taka got killed off by somebody and* Sasuke kept Karin's glasses as a memento and eventually gave them to his daughter.*



Yea that's why he taped a photo of Sakura over Karin.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 23, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> No way is he going to do this in a shonen manga. There is simply no way holy shit



Kishi must have realized that amount of hilarity pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) generate.


----------



## Azaleia (Apr 23, 2015)

Seeing this and the thread in 2ch is so damn funny lol


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Where is Sarada at???
> A storm is coming....



well, kishi did make salad interesting


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

Might as well add Sasuino


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2015)

While the Karin drama may be engrossing, why is Sarada finding these framed pictures in rubble?


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Can't even get upset over this.

I'm just laughing at Kishi's boldness.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that's why he taped a photo of Sakura over Karin.



Who said Sasuke taped that? Could've been Sakura.

Also, that place is in ruins.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

No way that is actually real.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 23, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> While the Karin drama may be engrossing, why is Sarada finding these framed pictures in rubble?



That looks like somebody's house. Furniture is there.


----------



## Jad (Apr 23, 2015)

Wait, Wait, Wait, Wait.

Sarada is looking at a picture of Karin?

Where the fuck..


*Spoiler*: __ 



..is Rock Lee and his child? Seriously.

Let's get to the real heart of the issue here folks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi probably heard of all the butthurt English-speaking SasuKarin fans harassing his editors and decided to make Sarada confirming that Sakura's her mom a plot point to make them cry more. 

It's a bad move. He's just writing to troll with this series I guess.

He better watch out though. That NaruSaku/SasuKarin fundraiser to send fans to Japan to look in his bedroom windows might start up again.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Might as well add Sasuino


making fun of this?  

thats  the spirit 

also add shiho because "that woman has glasses" not because "why is she concealed? " 

salad is a smart uchiha :33


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

A real woman takes care of her mans baby with his side chic


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

*sits here waiting to see bolt to question his parentage*




PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that's why he taped a photo of Sakura over Karin.



wait fuck, i didn't notice that

fuck

maybe it's sakura who taped it?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 23, 2015)

Not even mad

Spoilers
I see them
With every bump of that thread (with legit material so don't go bump it with "sup kenneth" fuckers) I get more excited

I'm Gamagoori reading a rule book
I'm Stroheim VS Cars, testing a new cyborg body
I'm that excited


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

Jad said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait, Wait.
> 
> Sarada is looking at a picture of Karin?
> 
> ...



Perhaps the eyeglasses caught her attention since they're pretty much identical to hers. The Sasuke-giving-Karin's-glasses-to-his-daughter is a pretty interesting theory.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

This...won't end well.

Trolling habits die hard, huh Kishi?


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

this is first chapter too .........you had to drop such a big bombshell


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> making fun of this?
> 
> thats  the spirit
> 
> ...



Kishi's milking this story with an interesting twist matey!


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Perhaps the eyeglasses caught her attention since they're pretty much identical to hers. The Sasuke-giving-Karin's-glasses-to-his-daughter is a pretty interesting theory.



It's not even the same glasses. Sarada's are red Karin's are black.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 23, 2015)

and so it begins.....


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2015)

Pfff... hahahahahaha

Oh man, the potential shitstorm is too good.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada's Qipao should've been blue.


----------



## Jad (Apr 23, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Perhaps the eyeglasses caught her attention since they're pretty much identical to hers. The Sasuke-giving-Karin's-glasses-to-his-daughter is a pretty interesting theory.



Open the spoiler tab


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Have a feeling it'll be a lot better in context.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Clean image from Baidu.

They have their raw now~~

[sp]



[/sp]


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> Perhaps the eyeglasses caught her attention since they're pretty much identical to hers. The Sasuke-giving-Karin's-glasses-to-his-daughter is a pretty interesting theory.



Their glasses are different colors. 

Damn Kishi.


----------



## Resistance (Apr 23, 2015)

Is this a 'Daddy cheated on Mommy and Mommy isn't my Mommy' thing? 

Not impressed.


----------



## Azula (Apr 23, 2015)

When you a wanted ninja but still stop for a group photo with your buddies


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Could it be that Sarada'a team is on a mission?


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

Jad said:


> Open the spoiler tab



Oh, I have no idea where Lee's kid is. Sorry.


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

:rofl


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Sasuke could not resist the potential of the Uzumaki gene pool. If there is one thing that has been constant about Sasuke's character throughout the manga, it's that he values power above all


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

like

this is the first chapter

first
fucking
chapter

didn't you have it enough kishi?

mercy on us

pls


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like a job for Maury Povich


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2015)

Reminder: Karin has black glasses and Sarada has red glasses.  They look similar, but officially they are different colours.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

Even if their glasses were the same, why would Sasuke have them?

Karin's basically fodder but I don't think Kishi would off-panel her.

And Sasuke wasn't sentimental enough to keep anything of even Itachi or his parents. The thought that he'd keep something of Karin's is laughable.


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

For real though. 

Kishi is a sadist


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Sora said:


> this is first chapter too .........you had to drop such a big bombshell



burrito and himawari are adopted. hinata is ina n insane asylum so sunflower doesnt exist. 





Kujiro Anodite said:


> Kishi's milking this story with an interesting twist matey!


so.......  is choji the father of his child or not?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Organic Dinosaur, can we have a link to the RAW?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, LOL Sasuke does not have his Rinnegan there so it was clearly a photo from before the Kage arc.

But yeah, the trolling potential...

I wonder what happened to Karin, maybe she died or maybe she moved on and hooked with someone else.

Though isn't this manga supposed to be about Bolt and maybe Naruto(given "the 7th hokage" in the title)? Why turn it into a shipping hell with some SK tease?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

this is the first spoiler and i'm already 100000% done with this new era


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

ahahaha wtf is going on


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> When you a wanted ninja but still stop for a group photo with your buddies



Them priorities.  

Also, really the heart bit, really?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

bolt wears pink tho

and his hair is similar to kizashis


bolt is son of an affair between narusaku confirmed


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Now the NS/SK fans will have a field day.

Jesus Christ Kishi.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


>



the official one!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

nah i think it will all end with sasusaku.

she has her mother's forehead ffs


----------



## Milady (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi, this ain't daytime drama, I just want a ninja plot storyline. Why kishi..WHY?!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Now the NS/SK fans will have a field day.
> 
> Jesus Christ Kishi.



You know, context will probably put things in a better light, Zef. Sakura is confirmed to be Sakura's daughter so there is nothing wrong here.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Even if their glasses were the same, why would Sasuke have them?
> 
> Karin's basically fodder but I don't think Kishi would off-panel her.
> 
> And Sasuke wasn't sentimental enough to keep anything of even Itachi or his parents. The thought that he'd keep something of Karin's is laughable.



yeah, and she says "glasses" not the same glasses. 

although, that being her first concern seeing another woman with her dad makes me question her intellect


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Ah. So much better.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2015)

That probably is the moment when it's announced that they're in the same team.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

The pairing war...will never end now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Now the NS/SK fans will have a field day.
> 
> Jesus Christ Kishi.



Given the way they handled things in November, I think Kishi is going to regret this move.

His staff were getting death threats from SasuKarin fans as it was.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2015)

Good, no hearts bullshit from the star, that's a relief. U_U


----------



## lynxie (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe this is a way to tell us about sasuke old team,  it didn't had any panel time yet. 
And a lot of people wanted to know what became of his old team. 

But I  must say I love this teasing. 
While I  dislike SK, and like SS, I love tragedy a lot more then pairings... 
Still I doubt Kishi will really go that way. 
But I am excited about the story behind it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __




wasn't this the same position narsasu were in before tbey kissed?


----------



## Lovely (Apr 23, 2015)

Jesus christ Kishimoto. 

I guess the fans got to him. Terrible way to 'resolve' this though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

And I was just about to go to bed too. Kishi. It's the first chap...

How did evil not show up for this...


----------



## Rima (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi, you didn't need to do this. You haven't lost the NS/SK part of your fanbase.


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

So far not enough Bolt in the Spoilers


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 23, 2015)

So that means Shino appears in this chapter?

Good 

Now I need somebody to spoil if Himawari appears or not so I can go to sleep.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

sarada has that sexy uchiha thing about her, even her clothes have that sex appeal


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2015)

Cracking up. 

Tears are rolling from my eyes, hilarious.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol, did Kishi just do what I think he did? If so this will entertain me no end. Especially the exploding heads on the forum.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

I ship Shino-sensei and Himawari


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> sarada has that sexy uchiha thing about her, even her clothes have that sex appeal



that is a  skirt, not a garter belt. your hornier than usual today


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Rima said:


> Kishi, you didn't need to do this. You haven't lost the NS/SK part of your fanbase.


Don't panic. We need context, and as others pointed out it looks to be before Sasuke got the Rinnegan.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


>



Good, good.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm convinced Kishi visits this forum
srsly why would he do this!?!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> that is a  skirt, not a garter belt. your hornier than usual today


dont ruin my uchiha fantasies


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

.....Well there's more to panic about.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> wasn't this the same position narsasu were in before tbey kissed?



Naw, Naruto was on top of the desk like a fucking punk.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

I really doubt though that Kishi will bring things like "cheating" or make a kid to turn out to be of different mother LOL.

It would be easier to fool the father by making the chick cheat on him but Sakura certainly knows if she was pregnant or not. So Sarada not being Sasuke's kid would be easier to pull off.

These glasses may be a keepsake though. Possibly after Karin's death or something.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Good, no hearts bullshit from the star, that's a relief. U_U



i am a  bit disappointed because lol comedy  but yeah, it would have been really shitty when they talked with eachother. 

salad chan 
burrito kun


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....Well there's more to panic about.


...what? C'mon!


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

Com'n Kishi..don't make it a romcom.
Though Salad having doubt about her mother's identity is funny..


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....Well there's more to panic about.



And what would that be?


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I ship Shino-sensei and Himawari



Shipping Himawari with anything is tantamount to first degree murder. Please stop.


----------



## freeforall (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....Well there's more to panic about.



post it! LOL


----------



## Rima (Apr 23, 2015)

At least there's no BoruSara. 


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Don't panic. We need context, and as others pointed out it looks to be before Sasuke got the Rinnegan.



I'm not panicking. 

We all know why Kishi is doing this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

Sora said:


> I'm convinced Kishi visits this forum
> srsly why would he do this!?!



SK fans tweeted shit to his assistants and called the JUMP office.

He didn't have to go on NF to know that rabies is a common plight in certain fandoms.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

Where's that destroyed place Sarada's at though. What is going on. I must know!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2015)

I love this because of the hilarity involved. 

I don't care how the story is for this Gaiden. I don't care if Boruto's as strong as Hashirama in chapter 1. 

All I care about is the hilarity and chaos involved with these chapters. This will be a great ride.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

I know we were joking how Salad looked like Karin and not like Sakura at all when we first saw her, but I don't think anyone really thought this might actually be possible.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 23, 2015)

Sora said:


> I'm convinced Kishi visits this forum
> srsly why would he do this!?!



to get the paring fans that he lost probably, and troll them one more time.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> .....Well there's more to panic about.



oh no what is it


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

Com'n Kishi..don't make it a romcom.
Though Salad having doubt about her mother's identity is funny..


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Where's that destroyed place Sarada's at though. What is going on. I must know!



It's her house.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> I know we were joking how Salad looked like Karin and not like Sakura at all when we first saw her, but I don't think anyone really thought this might actually be possible.


Except its not dude. Sarada's design is too similar to Sakura's. Karin isn't her mom.


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2015)

Karin omg


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Luiz said:


> That probably is the moment when it's announced that they're in the same team.


More than likely.


Jeαnne said:


> sarada has that sexy uchiha thing about her, even her clothes have that sex appeal



Meh, the outfit is pretty much lazy to be honest. "Let's just take Sakura's clothes, slap the uchiha sign on it and give her Sasuke's sleeves. Done."

Really?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love this because of the hilarity involved.
> 
> I don't care how the story is for this Gaiden. I don't care if Boruto's as strong as Hashirama in chapter 1.
> 
> All I care about is the hilarity and chaos involved with these chapters. This will be a great ride.


it will be really great, like watching a trainwreck


----------



## Resistance (Apr 23, 2015)

I guess Kishimoto finally found a way to make Naruto and Sasuke fall in love and make babies.

Sakura got left out though - that ain't her child


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

she has sakura's eyes and forehead god dammit Kishi you should be writing other things in your manga!!!


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

So Sarada is suspicious id Daddy 

And it was never confirmed that Karin died, not even the movie showed that, so where are people getting that. 

I think Kishi just want to rile people a bit and this might be part of Sarada's plot in this New Gen series. The doubt and conflict she has about her father. We saw glimpses in chapter 700 and now it seems like Kishi want to explore that and it'll probably be the focal plot with her character. She'll probably turn out to really be Sakura's daughter but Kishi want to play with this plot a bit and have people be a bit suspicious of things on Sarada's end.

Then again Kishi can always go with the Karin being her true mother route and some other drama like that . We might be talking about Sarada Uzumaki here


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Apr 23, 2015)

OH GOD DID SASUKE HAVE AN AFFAIR WITH KARIN HAHAHA GG


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

Karin's making a menacing comeback it seems...


----------



## The Big G (Apr 23, 2015)

*looks at spoilers*

I think I here Kishi's maniacal laughter from here


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

Sora said:


> I'm convinced Kishi visits this forum
> srsly why would he do this!?!



His assistant on twitter was harassed with two things. Sakura = Kushina (and MinaKushi = NaruSaku), and Karin is Sarada's mother.

He addressed the Sakura = Kushina thing on an interview, he downright said he inserted it as red herrings on purpose to troll the fandom.

Seems like the second one is gonna have prime time trolling.  An SK fan did call SJ office, so I guess it deserved more.

Ahah karma. 

I don't remember if there was anything else that the assistant was trolled with.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> it will be really great, like watching a trainwreck



Exactly. 

Just like the good ol' days lol.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> More than likely.
> 
> 
> Meh, the outfit is pretty much lazy to be honest. "Let's just take Sakura's clothes, slap the uchiha sign on it and give her Sasuke's sleeves. Done."
> ...


its about the garter belt


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada is all Sasuke's genes, maybe she broke off him like an amoeba? lol


----------



## Source (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi is a (trolling) god.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2015)

Sora said:


> she has sakura's eyes and forehead god dammit Kishi you should be writing other things in your manga!!!



You're right about the forehead.

The narrow and intense eyes, though? That's 100% Sauce.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

crystalblade13 said:


> karin dies in the movie and those are her glasses sarada is wearing, so its not a big issue. the glasses thing had to be explained.



Karin dies in the movie? Fuck.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> I know we were joking how Salad looked like Karin and not like Sakura at all when we first saw her, but I don't think anyone really thought this might actually be possible.



And it probably isn't.

But...the ride in this trolltrain will be something to remember. 

I think there was a chapter in the Sasuke Sharingan Chronicles gag manga where Sakura and Karin met again with the former getting angry that Sasuke is cheating on her and the latter accusing him of meeting with his ex. While Sasuke looks dumbfounded and sweats a lot.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

maybe Sasuke has a threesome with sakura and karin and used some jutsu to merge them and get a child


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Karin's making a menacing comeback it seems...


i would rather see ino because i know where this is going


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Given the way they handled things in November, I think Kishi is going to regret this move.
> 
> His staff were getting death threats from SasuKarin fans as it was.



he walked into this one tbh

i think this is just bryke levels of "fuck you" to fandom at this point


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2015)

Karin spent years as Orochimaru's subordinate, so she might've learned a thing or two about how his experiments worked.

What if she secretly injected her own DNA into Sakura's pregnant belly to override hers? 




Just like Terry Mcginnis.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> he walked into this one tbh
> 
> i think this is just bryke levels of "fuck you" to fandom at this point


Wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe Sakura was unable to have kids or something.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i am a  bit disappointed because lol comedy  but yeah, it would have been really shitty when they talked with eachother.
> 
> salad chan
> burrito kun


Shut your mouth. 


auem said:


> Com'n Kishi..don't make it a romcom.
> Though Salad having doubt about her mother's identity is funny..



Meh, could probably be more along the lines of why her dad wasn't with her mother earlier and did all things he supposedly did, and is copping with it. Hence why she's sliding a picture of her younger mother next to her father.

It's complicated Salad-chan......really complicated. Blame your uncle.


----------



## Milady (Apr 23, 2015)

So this is why they kept SS vague in the Last movie and hiden novel...


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe Sasuke has a threesome with sakura and karin and used some jutsu to merge them and get a child



no, a simpler answer:

after the glorious fuckfest of sasuke and sakura. 

sakura: we finally had the sex 
sasuke: sure, now lets put your face on this old image i had with karin.
sakura: why? 
sasuke: because 13 years from now, the story will need a plot and the only plot possible is who did my dick penetrate 
sakura: brilliant


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i would rather see ino because i know where this is going



Don't worry Addy-chan, Ino will save this manga... and the main characters.. AGAIN!!!


----------



## Ladlebug (Apr 23, 2015)

Just like my spanish operas!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

Sora said:


> she has sakura's eyes and forehead god dammit Kishi you should be writing other things in your manga!!!



Actually she doesn't.



Arles Celes said:


> And it probably isn't.
> 
> But...the ride in this trolltrain will be something to remember.
> 
> I think there was a chapter in the Sasuke Sharingan Chronicles gag manga where Sakura and Karin met again with the former getting angry that Sasuke is cheating on her and the latter accusing him of meeting with his ex. While Sasuke looks dumbfounded and sweats a lot.



Why not? We are in 2015 you know although the outrage here makes it look as if we were still back in the 1950s or something. If Salad is Karin's and Sasuke's child so what? So Sasuke would have been with Karin before he was with Sakura, is that so hard to fathom? Of course I don't see any reason why they would go to such elaborate lengths to hide this from Salad, but there probably is some kind of reason for it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Salad grips Sasuke's image on that photo so hard. Its like if she wants to kill him...

Sasuke better let those desert sands where he so much loves to walk swallow him. It doesn't matter if he cheated or not. Or even if he had some affection towards Karin when he was still hanging out with Taka.

All that matters is how his daughter is interpreting it all regardless of whether she is right or wrong.

It looks like Salad wants to hunt him. 

Salad: Papa needs to DAI!! 

Sasuke: Whoops....? ..........


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love this because of the hilarity involved.
> 
> I don't care how the story is for this Gaiden. I don't care if Boruto's as strong as Hashirama in chapter 1.
> 
> All I care about is the hilarity and chaos involved with these chapters. This will be a great ride.



6 months break only gave Kishimoto power



I'm mad pages are wasted on something obvious though.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Don't worry Addy-chan, Ino will save this manga... and the main characters.. AGAIN!!!



i wonder if the manga plot consists of the new era going around knowing who salad's mom is only to find out it's sakura? 

because that would seriously suck for 10 chapters


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, a simpler answer:
> 
> after the glorious fuckfest of sasuke and sakura.
> 
> ...


bahahaha xD

who would have thought that after so much asexual sauce in the original history, one of the plots would be related to who did he fuck to have sarada


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2015)

Me after seeing the spoilers


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

What does it say on the bottom of the page?

Looks like there's gonna be a week break. Next issue is released May 11th.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

You know it'll probably be completely innocuous.


----------



## Needless2say (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol just when you think it over !
lmao kishi knows what he doing
*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> 6 months break only gave Kishimoto power
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mad pages are wasted on something obvious though.



I'm actually surprised that those pages were the first thing revealed. The outrage across the net is hilarious.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Why not? We are in 2015 you know although the outrage here makes it look as if we were still back in the 1950s or something. If Salad is Karin's and Sasuke's child so what? So Sasuke would have been with Karin before he was with Sakura, is that so hard to fathom? Of course I don't see any reason why they would go to such elaborate lengths to hide this from Salad, but there probably is some kind of reason for it.



I kinda doubt Sakura wouldn't know who is her own daughter. Either she was pregnant or not.

Also I kinda doubt Kishi would bring cheating or something alike in a shounen manga. Same with edgy stuff like rape.

If he was in love with Karin and had a kid with her why did he give Sakura some hope? Was he trying to pull off a harem route?

Sasuke does not look like a guy who pays much attention to his...libido.


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

He's going to make the Seiyuus look like fools at this rate


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Well i think it's just to create temporary tension. Sarada will think she may be the daughter of someone else when eventually it will still come out that she is the doughter of sakura like was first said.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> who would have thought that after so much asexual sauce in the original history, one of the plots would be related to who did he fuck to have sarada



reminds me of the thread rikyaza made (i think that was his name). he said that minato and kyuubi both fucked kushina which is why naruto has the whiskers 

could karin have fucked sasuke while with oro and that DNA transformed to salad when sasuke effed sakura........ she was born with those glasses?


----------



## Meat (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL! Kishi trolling the SK again. but the most funny thing to see is how many SK will bite to this.

Now looking forward to how kishi will troll NS... again. >


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> bahahaha xD
> 
> who would have thought that after so much asexual sauce in the original history, one of the plots would be related to who did he fuck to have sarada



How times have fucking changed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm actually surprised that those pages were the first thing revealed. The outrage across the net is hilarious.



ikr

i woke up and the saw the spoiler, it's just like the old days

welcome back kishi


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

can't believe Sarada's arc is finding about her true parentage then again it's better than damsel in distress or love interest


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> its about the garter belt


Lazy. 


starr said:


> Sarada is all Sasuke's genes, maybe she broke off him like an amoeba? lol


It's like she was cloned. 


Arles Celes said:


> And it probably isn't.
> 
> But...the ride in this trolltrain will be something to remember.
> 
> I think there was a chapter in the Sasuke Sharingan Chronicles gag manga where Sakura and Karin met again with the former getting angry that Sasuke is cheating on her and the latter accusing him of meeting with his ex. While Sasuke looks dumbfounded and sweats a lot.


I saw that page, the hell. 


Luiz said:


> Karin spent years as Orochimaru's subordinate, so she might've learned a thing or two about how his experiments worked.
> 
> What if she secretly injected her own DNA into Sakura's pregnant belly to override hers?
> 
> ...


I'll give you 5 seconds before visciously hurting you for ever comparing batman beyond to this. 


Arles Celes said:


> Salad grips Sasuke's image on that photo so hard. Its like if she wants to kill him...
> 
> Sasuke better let those desert sands where he so much loves to walk swallow him. It doesn't matter if he cheated or not. Or even if he had some affection towards Karin when he was still hanging out with Taka.
> 
> ...



So it's official? Sasuke is now the new Hoenheim?


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi is a great troll i must admit.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

Salad would be too OP


----------



## santanico (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm going to laugh my ass off if sarada wants to kill her dad for not being with her mother around that time xD


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

If there's any lesson to be learned from the original series, it's not to be fooled by traps and not to overthink the series. That's definitely Sakura's kid.


----------



## Lady Tsundere Hime (Apr 23, 2015)

Good choice
AVOID IT.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

i just noticed someone is tapped to suigetsu's place too


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

Glorious. Wonderful. 
Reminds me of . 

Does this confirm Sarada being reduced to a love interest? About as much as Sasuke was confirmed to be a love interest for Naruto in a similar scene at the beginning of part 1. (Read: _No.)_ Parallels? Definitely. But this is really no surprise. It's just _awesome_ to see it drawn by Kishimoto to me though.

*Edit.*
What the —
didn't see that heart between them.
Okay. Deep breaths.
Looks like it was shopped in afterwards though

_Now_ I feel excited. 
1st thought: TEAM TAKA. _A W E S O M E ._
2nd thought: NOT A GENERIC FIRST CHAPTER HUH
3rd thought: Why is Sarada standing amidts of ruins?
Tumbler's collectively headdesking over this spoiler as well.
I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## freeforall (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i just noticed someone is tapped to suigetsu's place too



yeah its probably naruto lol


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i just noticed someone is tapped to suigetsu's place too


Probably Naruto. Looks like a 3-pane frame for Team 7.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 23, 2015)

kishi gon kishi


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

Sakura looks fine in that picture.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i just noticed someone is tapped to suigetsu's place too



I think it's naruto.
Either Sasuke or Sakura recreated the image of team 7 on top of team taka.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder if we'll see Boruto with the Byakugan (my personal hope)


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> _Now_ I feel excited.
> 1st thought: TEAM TAKA. _A W E S O M E ._
> 2nd thought: NOT A GENERIC FIRST CHAPTER HUH
> 3rd thought: Why is Sarada standing amidts of ruins?
> ...



i think salad is ripping of the photo judging by the sound effect on the last panel to the left


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

If Sarada were Karin's child(which is very unlikely) it would be a case of Sakura knowing as well but not telling Sarada to protect her from the truth or something. Sakura decided to raise her as her own(not that she'd mind of it's the only way to get Sasuke ).

Maybe Karin died tragically giving birth and ask Sasuke to take care of their child(Kushina-Minato style). Now Sarada is finding out the truth and the drama goes on 

Meanwhile Naruto is settled down with his family w/o any suspicions about anything, just a clean marriage


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

Gotta admit. I love how the Uchiha and their drama are still the center of everything. Old habits die hard eh Kishi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> I think it's naruto.
> Either Sasuke or Sakura recreated the image of team 7 on top of team taka.


Given that's basically WHY he formed Taka in the first place, that is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

lndra said:


> Salad would be too OP



Like if people raging/LOLing in this thread give a damn about power levels reading this stuff....


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Gotta admit. I love how the Uchiha and their drama are still the center of everything. Old habits die hard eh Kishi.


Parent drama for Sarada so she has something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

It's Sarada on top of Suigetsu. Black short hair.


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

So Sarada will be the plot point...?


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

Why isn't Juugo in the picture?


----------



## Meat (Apr 23, 2015)

Meanwhile... we see bolt looking at a picture of Hinata pasted on top of Sakura with Naruto.


----------



## Madelyne (Apr 23, 2015)

*looks at spoiler pic* Kishi what have you done..I won't be here to witness the forums explode when the chapter comes out


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 23, 2015)

Judging by Sasuke's hairstyle in the picture it must've been taken while the Pain arc was going on, when Taka were resting somewhere else & they were forced to move from their location after one of the Kumo ninjas found them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 23, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's Sarada on top of Suigetsu. Black short hair.


If it were baby Sarada, sure, but the hair looks too short and spiky.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Meat said:


> Meanwhile... we see bolt looking at a picture of Hinata pasted on top of Sakura with Naruto.



LOOOL IF Kishi did that then NF would crash harder than during the Obito reveal.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think salad is ripping of the photo judging by the sound effect on the last panel to the left



ギュッ is a grabbing/clenching SFX for your fists.

Ripping is a different SFX.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

Madelyne said:


> *looks at spoiler pic* Kishi what have you done..I won't be here to witness the forums explode when the chapter comes out


And then it turns out to be completely innocuous.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> Well i think it's just to create temporary tension. Sarada will think she may be the daughter of someone else when eventually it will still come out that she is the doughter of sakura like was first said.


And that's how you know she's related to Sasuke. She has that trait of her father's of being quick to come to conclusions. Of course it can't be about revenge as her daddy took care of that already. So we have this. 


Raiden said:


> If there's any lesson to be learned from the original series, it's not to be fooled by traps and not to overthink the series. That's definitely Sakura's kid.



No no no, part of what makes this place so entertaining is the over thinking and over complicating of a very simple manga. What are you doing?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I kinda doubt Sakura wouldn't know who is her own daughter. Either she was pregnant or not.
> 
> Also I kinda doubt Kishi would bring cheating or something alike in a shounen manga. Same with edgy stuff like rape.
> 
> ...




Obviously Sakura would know. And so does probably Naruto and Kakashi and Shikamaru. Just like in the previous generations plenty of adults knew who Naruto's father was. The adults would be hiding Salad's true parentage from her and others.

And where was it said that Sasuke cheated on Sakura? We never saw them become an actual couple you know. Sasuke left on his journey and then there's a cut to Salad being a fait accompli. Sasuke could have had a relationship with Karin. Karin then could have died or they separated for some other reason and later on Sasuke took up with Sakura and brought Salad with him. They for some reason or other decided to hide Salad's true parentage from her.

There's no need for any cheating to be involved. It's just life. People get together, they separate, children are born and end up with a new parent.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

In my opinion it will result in nothing but  a temporary trollage by kishi.
Sakura will end up as her mother with  the story of taka finally being resolved.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

That page we got seems to be one of the highlights of the chapter though.
I observe that they usually leak the most interesting bits first
Although this could be selective reading of course.

I approve.
Looks like a bomb right away
Will be hilarious


_Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 343 (82 members and 261 guests)_
So this is what it feels like.


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ギュッ is a grabbing/clenching SFX for your fists.
> 
> Ripping is a different SFX.


What else is there. You implied more shitstorm worthy content.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 23, 2015)

I kn?w that Karin is Sara's mother


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously Sakura would know. And so does probably Naruto and Kakashi and Shikamaru. Just like in the previous generations plenty of adults knew who Naruto's father was. The adults would be hiding Salad's true parentage from her and others.
> 
> And where was it said that Sasuke cheated on Sakura? We never saw them become an actual couple you know. Sasuke left on his journey and then there's a cut to Salad being a fait accompli. Sasuke could have had a relationship with Karin. Karin then could have died or they separated for some other reason and later on Sasuke took up with Sakura and brought Salad with him. They for some reason or other decided to hide Salad's true parentage from her.
> 
> There's no need for any cheating to be involved. It's just life. People get together, they separate, children are born and end up with a new parent.


But why would Sarada have so many features that are Sakura's? Most importantly her giant forehead?


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

i'm just wondering which ns/anh theories he'll use it for us


bolt judging his father's love for hinata by overhearing someone about naruto and sakura's past?
finding a picture like sarada did?
kushina/sakura parallels strikes back?


he's as low quality as usual so i'm prepared for the worsts worst


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ギュッ is a grabbing/clenching SFX for your fists.
> 
> Ripping is a different SFX.


Did you find anything else? Everyone went quiet aside from the spark that Kishi started


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> If it were baby Sarada, sure, but the hair looks too short and spiky.



If she was a baby, her hair would look like that.

It could be Naruto. I don't care either way, but the hair definitely looks black.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously Sakura would know. And so does probably Naruto and Kakashi and Shikamaru. Just like in the previous generations plenty of adults knew who Naruto's father was. The adults would be hiding Salad's true parentage from her and others.
> 
> And where was it said that Sasuke cheated on Sakura? We never saw them become an actual couple you know. Sasuke left on his journey and then there's a cut to Salad being a fait accompli. Sasuke could have had a relationship with Karin. Karin then could have died or they separated for some other reason and later on Sasuke took up with Sakura and brought Salad with him. They for some reason or other decided to hide Salad's true parentage from her.
> 
> There's no need for any cheating to be involved. It's just life. People get together, they separate, children are born and end up with a new parent.




Now keep in mind this is the same  Kishi that openly admits to not knowing how to write women or romance. To go into story like this i can only see disaster ahead for him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ギュッ is a grabbing/clenching SFX for your fists.
> 
> Ripping is a different SFX.



so salad's giminies could rustled over an image of sasuke when he was 16? 

must be the duckbut hair he had back then 

on a serious note, salad has joined the "dump" list if she is really worried from that photo


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> i'm just wondering which ns/anh theories he'll use it for us
> 
> 
> bolt judging his father's love for hinata by overhearing someone about naruto and sakura's past?
> ...



Kishi starting unnecessary drama


----------



## indigoooo (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously Sakura would know. And so does probably Naruto and Kakashi and Shikamaru. Just like in the previous generations plenty of adults knew who Naruto's father was. The adults would be hiding Salad's true parentage from her and others.
> 
> And where was it said that Sasuke cheated on Sakura? We never saw them become an actual couple you know. Sasuke left on his journey and then there's a cut to Salad being a fait accompli. Sasuke could have had a relationship with Karin. Karin then could have died or they separated for some other reason and later on Sasuke took up with Sakura and brought Salad with him. They for some reason or other decided to hide Salad's true parentage from her.
> 
> There's no need for any cheating to be involved. It's just life. People get together, they separate, children are born and end up with a new parent.



Yeah,but i don't think so..It sounds too soap-operish for a shonen. Kishi is trolling again..And Sarada is obviously Sakura's daughter.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

He probably needs some story line for Sarada, so a family's drama is the only thing he's got.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

it's classic "welcome back" gift from kishi but i hate how

+it's right outta turkish dramas i loathe in my ninja mangas (last 6 months were already as terrible as it is)
+panel waste
+shits on sasuke's character
+ lowest way imaginable to address the issue. he could have flashbacked to sarada's birth instead
+FUCKING PREDICTABLE


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously Sakura would know. And so does probably Naruto and Kakashi and Shikamaru. Just like in the previous generations plenty of adults knew who Naruto's father was. The adults would be hiding Salad's true parentage from her and others.
> 
> And where was it said that Sasuke cheated on Sakura? We never saw them become an actual couple you know. Sasuke left on his journey and then there's a cut to Salad being a fait accompli. Sasuke could have had a relationship with Karin. Karin then could have died or they separated for some other reason and later on Sasuke took up with Sakura and brought Salad with him. They for some reason or other decided to hide Salad's true parentage from her.
> 
> There's no need for any cheating to be involved. It's just life. People get together, they separate, children are born and end up with a new parent.



So first SasuKarin and later SasuSaku becomes canon?

Karin was the Gwen Stacy while Sakura is Mary Jane?

Sasuke hooking up with TWO women?

And to think people used to joke that Sasuke is GAY.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 23, 2015)

never change Kishi kek


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi starting unnecessary drama



and here  we thought we wanted to have a good laugh with this chapter............. nope


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> In my opinion it will result in nothing but  a temporary trollage by kishi.
> Sakura will end up as her mother with  the story of taka finally being resolved.



I don't see how anyone would be interested in Taka's story in the gaiden about the new generation. Taka's story could get a two chapter flashback in a regular storyline, but in a ten chapter story about Burrito and Salad they really have no place unless it directly concerns either Burrito or Salad. And Karin being her mother does. Taka doing some random shit doesn't.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> it's classic "welcome back" gift from kishi but i hate how
> 
> +it's right outta turkish dramas i loathe in my ninja mangas (last 6 months were already as terrible as it is)
> +panel waste
> ...


but we dont even know what is up yet


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> so salad's giminies could rustled over an image of sasuke when he was 16?
> 
> must be the duckbut hair he had back then
> 
> on a serious note, salad has joined the "dump" list if she is really worried from that photo



I think daddy issues is pretty going to be the topic for this light hearted story. And lord does Sarada have it, guessing Burrito has it too.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> But why would Sarada have so many features that are Sakura's? Most importantly her giant forehead?



I never understood these claims to be honest.

If anything, Sarada looks like Sasuke the most while her traits from Sakura or Karin can't be pinpointed as clearly. Why? Because it's _Kishi's_ art style. Sarada looks like Karin and Sakura because Kishi drew them. Apart from their hair and maybe body shape, I don't feel like the faces vary too much anyway.


----------



## Plague (Apr 23, 2015)

According to them spoilers, it looks like at least Kishi is aware of Salad's resemblance to Karin. 

It would be cool if she were her real mom, but I doubt it.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 23, 2015)

it seems that Sasuke loves Karin more than Sakura

he's thirsty for uzumaki


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

bearzerger said:


> I don't see how anyone would be interested in Taka's story in the gaiden about the new generation. Taka's story could get a two chapter flashback in a regular storyline, but in a ten chapter story about Burrito and Salad they really have no place unless it directly concerns either Burrito or Salad. And Karin being her mother does. Taka doing some random shit doesn't.


...bearzerger man, are you missing the point I keep raising that Sarada's design is exactly like young Sakura's? Large forehead, same face and eyes? She's not Karin's kid.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

I only have the dialogue because I am doing QC--->don't know the context/what part of the chappie it corresponds to.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 23, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I think daddy issues is pretty going to be the topic for this light hearted story. And lord does Sarada have it, guessing Burrito has it too.



Eh yea.

I'm definitely not expecting a legitimate adventure plot with villains and such. It's going to be some slice of life/family drama thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh Kishi,this is just precious..


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> it's classic "welcome back" gift from kishi but i hate how
> 
> +it's right outta *turkish *dramas i loathe in my ninja mangas (last 6 months were already as terrible as it is)




and spanish. i can still remember the plot for every one. it always involved an illegitimate daughter 



> +panel waste
> *+shits on sasuke's character*
> + lowest way imaginable to address the issue. he could have flashbacked to sarada's birth instead
> +FUCKING PREDICTABLE


............ dude that image of pre rennigan sasuke. dont even know if sasuke effed her or not


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Meat said:


> weird... only bearzerger bites this. Im expecting the whole SK fandom to jump here and celebrate.



We know better than to trust Kishi's trolling.I expect nothing to come out of it based on past experience but I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Needless2say (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder who taped Sakura picture over Karin? lol like why?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2015)

One chapter in and there is already potential controversy. Why couldn't you focus on something else first? 

I fully welcome Sarada focus but since I didn't care too much for Taka this is going to give me mixed feelings.


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, of course not  I'm not that creative.
> 
> I only have the dialogue because I am doing QC--->don't know the context/what part of the chappie it corresponds to.


Ah. That makes sense then. Any dialogue hinting at more silliness.


----------



## Midaru (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> ....That Sasuke passed down chidori to Boruto.


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

Inb4 the translated chapter comes out and we see the next page having Sarada clinching her fist, tearing up on the picture and say "mommy"


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

maybe Sakura didnt have a new Sasuke pic and she stole one from taka times and put herself over Karin


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I think daddy issues is pretty going to be the topic for this light hearted story. And lord does Sarada have it, guessing Burrito has it too.



we all know it will be about daddy issues but there is a difference between "daddy isnt home" like with burrito and "i think daddy is sleeping with another woman" as with salad.

the later is an extremely sensitive subject to tackle...... coming from the guy who justified genocide


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

maupp said:


> Inb4 the translated chapter comes out and we see the next page having Sarada clinching her fist, tearing up on the picture and say "mommy"


JFC ....


----------



## Milady (Apr 23, 2015)

Are the first few pages are of naruto and sasuke talking? OD?


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> I wonder who taped Sakura picture over Karin? lol like why?



it was also found in ruins nonetheless lol


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I only have the dialogue because I am doing QC--->don't know the context/what part of the chappie it corresponds to.



What is the chapter about (based on looks)?


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Plague said:


> According to them spoilers, it looks like at least Kishi is aware of Salad's resemblance to Karin.
> 
> It would be cool if she were her real mom, but I doubt it.


How could he not, he drew her she didn't just magically show up on paper. 


PikaCheeka said:


> Eh yea.
> 
> I'm definitely not expecting a legitimate adventure plot with villains and such. It's going to be some slice of life/family drama thing.



Well, given the parentage they'll be some minor collateral damage of course. Especially from young Salad.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 23, 2015)

Starwind75043 said:


> Now keep in mind this is the same  Kishi that openly admits to not knowing how to write women or romance. To go into story like this i can only see disaster ahead for him.



There's a huge difference between writing a romance as it develops and just telling us about it afterwards.



indigoooo said:


> Yeah,but i don't think so..It sounds too soap-operish for a shonen. Kishi is trolling again..And Sarada is obviously Sakura's daughter.



It's not a soap opera, it's modern life. Relationships and even marriages don't last 40 to 50 years anymore. Nowadays things are a lot more fluid. The thing which would make Salad being Karin's daughter interesting isn't that her father is now in a relationship with Sakura, but that they hid it from her.



Arles Celes said:


> So first SasuKarin and later SasuSaku becomes canon?
> 
> Karin was the Gwen Stacy while Sakura is Mary Jane?
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah. Would be funny, wouldn't it. Now if it turned out that Lee's kid was one he had with Sakura while Sasuke was together with Karin shit will really hit the fan


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

maybe Sarada will want to avenge Karin's death


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

inb4 alcoholic naruto being confirmed



Addy said:


> ............ dude that image of pre rennigan sasuke. dont even know if sasuke effed her or not



nah i mean tapping other people on picture part. i never considered taka and sasuke close but it's still rude. get rid of the pic, burn it if you want to instead of this i mean


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

maybe Naruto killed Karin

great plot


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

People don't REALLY think Sarada has a chance of being Karins daughter, right? You're just pulling each others legs?


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> People don't REALLY think Sarada has a chance of being Karins daughter, right? You're just pulling each others legs?



After this people will cling to it.


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> People don't REALLY think Sarada has a chance of being Karins daughter, right? You're just pulling each others legs?



most are joking but I think some are serious.....


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> People don't REALLY think Sarada has a chance of being Karins daughter, right? You're just pulling each others legs?



People were saying it the second scans of 700 came out. Now we have this


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> maybe Naruto killed Karin
> 
> great plot



Yandere Naruto? 

Why not throw SasuNaru a bone too...


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted already?


*Spoiler*: _Something that looks like Shonen Jump's cover_


----------



## Meat (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> We know better than to trust Kishi's trolling.I expect nothing to come out of it based on past experience but I could be wrong of course.



BORING.... I expected a pairing war. I went to SK fanclub page and i don't see any celebration, just only a few new posts. I guess ill wait for the chapter to be released then.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> we all know it will be about daddy issues but there is a difference between "daddy isnt home" like with burrito and "i think daddy is sleeping with another woman" as with salad.
> 
> the later is an extremely sensitive subject to tackle...... coming from the guy who justified genocide



Well shit look whose the father of the kid, if things weren't blown out of proportion from her side I'd think she wasn't his. 

And I do believe Kishi  didn't justify anything in regards to genocide. He just showed shit was fucked up, and it was.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 23, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> People don't REALLY think Sarada has a chance of being Karins daughter, right? You're just pulling each others legs?



They were already trolling a large amount before this, so it will only get louder. 

I think this drama is not smart of Kishi, but he's clearly doing this to put to rest the speculation in the first place. I just disagree that he felt the need to address it at all. The best option would be to just ignore the delusional theories.


----------



## Cord (Apr 23, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Not sure if this was posted already?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Something that looks like Shonen Jump's cover_



It has been posted already. Both in the predictions thread and in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 23, 2015)

I need to know if Lee married Tenten.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2015)

Plague said:


> According to them spoilers, it looks like at least Kishi is aware of Salad's resemblance to Karin.
> 
> It would be cool if she were her real mom, but I doubt it.



Even if she is her bio-mom, Sakura is still her real mom taking care of her and raising her, etc.


Has that ever happened in a shonen before?  Kinda controversial.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> nah i mean tapping other people on picture part. i never considered taka and sasuke close but it's still rude. get rid of the pic, burn it if you want to instead of this i mean



oh yeah, i agree. it's very rude. 

i know it's just pointless red haring bullshit drama based on an understanding but as a sasukarin fan myself, i am kind of offended if this troll is intentional 



Jeαnne said:


> maybe Naruto killed Karin
> 
> great plot



go home, your drunk


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

And then...we find out in the next chapter that Ino is not an awful woman either. 

"Awful woman" definition by Kishi: A woman who gives up on her love/crush.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yandere Naruto?
> 
> Why not throw SasuNaru a bone too...


here is the plot

Naruto killed Karin with the excuse of leaving Sasuke for Sakura, when he actually was angry at the fact that Sasuke and Karin fucked


----------



## indigoooo (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely said:


> They were already trolling a large amount before this, so it will only get louder.
> 
> I think this drama is not smart of Kishi, but he's clearly doing this to put to rest the speculation in the first place. I just disagree that he felt the need to address it at all. The best option would be to just ignore the delusional theories.




Yeah, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So first SasuKarin and later SasuSaku becomes canon?
> 
> Karin was the Gwen Stacy while Sakura is Mary Jane?
> 
> ...



Obbiously nothing happened between Sasuke and Karin, but it tickles me just thinking that the paradigm shifted from thinking Sasuke is gay to not being able to keep track of his women.


----------



## rogersmattr (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh yeah, i agree. it's very rude.
> 
> i know it's just pointless red haring bullshit drama based on an understanding but as a sasukarin fan myself, i am kind of offended if this troll is intentional
> 
> ...


Oh, make no mistake about it, this is wholly intentional on Kishimotos part. Seems like he's revenge fucking the SK fandom for the dumb shit a few rabid fans pulled back in November.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

the worst possible plot is, Sasuke didnt fuck anybody and Sarada is actually that experiment baby with Karin and Sasuke's stuff


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Obbiously nothing happened between Sasuke and Karin, but it tickles me just thinking that the paradigm shifted from thinking Sasuke is gay to not being able to keep track of his women.



You can't count to 2?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Lovely said:


> They were already trolling a large amount before this, so it will only get louder.
> 
> I think this drama is not smart of Kishi, but he's clearly doing this to put to rest the speculation in the first place. I just disagree that he felt the need to address it at all. The best option would be to just ignore the delusional theories.


Agreed, there wasn't any need to it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> inb4 alcoholic naruto being confirmed



Nah, its the Mugen Tsukuyomi theory. 

Naruto wakes up from it, finally beats Madara and then marries Sakura. 

Just as planned?


----------



## Zef (Apr 23, 2015)

I must commend Kishi on his trolling skills. 

Is there any mangaka that comes close?


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> the worst possible plot is, Sasuke didnt fuck anybody and Sarada is actually that experiment baby with Karin and Sasuke's stuff



That's obviously the case. There's a reason Karin doing something to Sasuke was never expanded upon. It was all for this moment.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> the worst possible plot is, Sasuke didnt fuck anybody and Sarada is actually that experiment baby with Karin and Sasuke's stuff



lol

and of course Juugo is nowhere in the picture...


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> And then...we find out in the next chapter that Ino is not an awful woman either.
> 
> "Awful woman" definition by Kishi: A woman who gives up on her love/crush.



What? No Oprah meme of everyone sleeps with Sasuke? Tsk.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

best possible plot: Sasuke just fucked all the girls who crushed on him and then had Sarada with one of them



Revolution said:


> lol
> 
> and of course Juugo is nowhere in the picture...


Juugo was the one who took the picture


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Even if she is her bio-mom, Sakura is still her real mom taking care of her and raising her, etc.
> 
> *
> Has that ever happened in a shonen before?  Kinda controversial.*



sex and cheating are a nono in shounen, but shit like genocide is ok 




ShadowReij said:


> Well shit look whose the father of the kid, if things weren't blown out of proportion from her side I'd think she wasn't his.


indeed 


> And I do believe Kishi  didn't justify anything in regards to genocide. He just showed shit was fucked up, and it was.



he did by glorifying/justifying the guys who did it as his "only" option


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Well at least Naruto/Hinata pairing is all well.
I expect the trolling will be concentrated on the difference between Bolt and Naruto.


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

By the way people, Sasuke doesn't have to be a cheater for Sarada to turn out being Karin's child. It might just be a case of Sasuke having the child with karin then she died which lead to Sasuke marrying Sakura with the latter fully aware of Sarada's true origin but accept to raise her as her own


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, Jeannie

I hate Sasuke right now. 

I hate them all.

So glad Boruto is against the lot


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Apr 23, 2015)

I heard that Bolt is a prodigy, is this true?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> Well at least Naruto/Hinata pairing is all well.
> I expect the trolling will be concentrated on the difference between Bolt and Naruto.


dont count it in already

if Sasuke cheated Sakura, chances are that the plot will be about Naruto tapping a pic of Sakura over Hinata in secret and after the 10 chaps they finally getting together :v


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

Lost roughly 3% of sanity after this.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I heard that Bolt is a prodigy, is this true?



Yea he is going to be the Sasuke/Minato's type of genius i guess.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> best possible plot: Sasuke just fucked all the girls who crushed on him and then had Sarada with one of them


oh, so that is why he was only for 8 seconds in the last........ he had his business to take care of 

[YOUTUBE]OMJ6Q-8jnzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I heard that Bolt is a prodigy, is this true?


as expected of Sasuke's student


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

I want to see Boruto. Screw Sarada and Karin's relationship.

Boruto and Sasuke please! Not to mention Hokage Naruto


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh, so that is why he was only for 8 seconds in the last........ he had his business to take care of
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OMJ6Q-8jnzk[/YOUTUBE]


Kishi hold everything for that twist, he made 700 thinking about how he would troll the whole fandom for life when the short series came out


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> Well at least Naruto/Hinata pairing is all well.
> I expect the trolling will be concentrated on the difference between Bolt and Naruto.



Sarada already has the same issues as Bolt though.

I think this is Kishi's way of "reconfirming" pairings so i really really wouldn't be surprised if "Naruto didn't find a girl like his mother" thing gets revived out of nowhere again.


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> Yea he is going to be the Sasuke/Minato's type of genius i guess.



Nothing good ever happened to any of the geniuses though. They were all one-upped or died.


----------



## Tokoya (Apr 23, 2015)

Never thought I'd say up late just to see spoilers lol.....All I want is for Bolt and Himawari to have the Byakugan


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

i just wanna see muh sauce, i dont care if he is staring at a tree


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

I think Kishi is avenging his assistant.....lol


----------



## CA182 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> i just wanna see muh sauce, i dont care if he is staring at a tree



What if he _is_ the tree now?

#hashiboob


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi hold everything for that twist, he made 700 thinking about how he would troll the whole fandom for life when the short series came out



and aizen appeared in the manga a few weeks ago........ not saying these is a connection but.......


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

the existence of the pic itself is epic fail.

obviously it's done to keep sasuke's past from new generation (kinda like they did to naruto about his family) but that pic....shouldn't exist in the first place.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Given the way they handled things in November, I think Kishi is going to regret this move.
> 
> His staff were getting death threats from SasuKarin fans as it was.



It's actually funny that he trolled the hell out of everyone despite all the craziness that went on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

CA182 said:


> What if he _is_ the tree now?
> 
> #hashiboob


im ok with this too


----------



## maupp (Apr 23, 2015)

lndra said:


> I want to see Boruto. Screw Sarada and Karin's relationship.
> 
> Boruto and Sasuke please! Not to mention Hokage Naruto



So true. The spoiler guys should have hustled for the main players pages first then the SK and SS drama later. Hopefully the chapter actually focuses on Bolt, some Naruto/Sasuke's appearances and some more new gen


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think Kishi is avenging his assistant.....lol



kishi "assistant kun.......... i will make you pay for this!!!!!!! "

and then, kishi began writing the chapter.............. furiously!!!!!


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh, so that is why he was only for 8 seconds in the last........ he had his business to take care of
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OMJ6Q-8jnzk[/YOUTUBE]



So his dream of "reviving his clan" had nothing to do with "honor" it seems. 

How does Sasuke's seijuu feel? He said that Sasuke only got his eyes for Sakura and would never cheat on her. Also how Sakura would beat the crap of any girl that tries to hit on him...

So much...potential.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

we should have expected this 

Kishi left too many things regarding Sasuke and taka hanging and we know something would come after the series end, so we should have expected a twist


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 23, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think Kishi is avenging his assistant.....lol



Don't forget the Shonen jump customer service guy.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> sex and cheating are a nono in shounen, but shit like genocide is ok
> 
> 
> he did by glorifying/justifying the guys who did it as his "only" option



Well Jiraiya has been known to mess around with numerous women. The Paradise books. Ichi Ichi Paradise. Ichi, or something which means something sexual in Japan. On Jap girl I saw interviewed has parents who are Jap, but she only lived there for 6 years, says Ichi means sex, she believes. And I think it was said in one of the fanbooks, or databooks maybe, that the stories are based of of truth, with Jiraiya's love life. 

*D.Gray-Man *is a Shounen. One of the main women for a while was a whore, who owned the largest whorehouse in China , and was dating Cross Marian, who's referred to as her new main-squeeze.  

And Cross also had something going with her mother when she was younger. 

And Cross, is a character known to love visiting red-light districts and hits on a young girl of 16, while he himself being over 40. 

Many see Nnoitra is *Bleach *as creepy, where he calls Orihime "pet" and shoves his fingers in her mouth. Some fans think he's a rapist. Idk if I would got that far though. 

Sexual matter/relationships can be brought up. Just doesn't get too graphic. Either it just covers the surface, or some things are implied/hinted. I think KinGin had 2 mothers. If not weird-birthed twins, their father got 2 women pregnant close together. So even if Sarada is Karin's child, and Sakura is a step-mom, I don't see it as being too horrible.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

what they've done to SJ and Kishi was fucking awful. That thank you page was full with porn and garbage by them.

So i'm not surprised he wants to torture them like Bryke did to Zutara but boy, is this stupid.


----------



## Muah (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish I would have seen these spoilers instead of one piece. If salad is Karins child then I will personally find a naru Saku fan and drink their tears while we have bond age sex with a sakusasu fan because obviously they like pain.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> what they've done to SJ and Kishi was fucking awful. That thank you page was full with porn and garbage by them.
> 
> So i'm not surprised he wants to torture them like Bryke did to Zutara but boy, is this stupid.


what happened lol


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 23, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> what they've done to SJ and Kishi was fucking awful. *That thank you page was full with porn and garbage by them.*
> .



Till now Idk who thought it was a great idea to put that shit open for everyone to mess with.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> So his dream of "reviving his clan" had nothing to do with "honor" it seems.


to be fair to sasuke, he once thought "killing everyone in konoha" = reviving the clan so not sure what "honor" means to him 



> How does Sasuke's seijuu feel? He said that Sasuke only got his eyes for Sakura and would never cheat on her. Also how Sakura would beat the crap of any girl that tries to hit on him...
> 
> So much...potential.


sakura killed karin confirmed


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishi is an avenger


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2015)

so snd or 3rd place in the TOC. not bad.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

vered said:


> so snd or 3rd place in the TOC. not bad.



Debuts are unranked in the TOC typically~


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> what happened lol



He made fun of the Zutara fandom and told them not a chance in hell would that ever happen :rofl


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> Well Jiraiya has been known to mess around with numerous women. The Paradise books. Ichi Ichi Paradise. Ichi, or something which means something sexual in Japan. On Jap girl I saw interviewed has parents who are Jap, but she only lived there for 6 years, says Ichi means sex, she believes. And I think it was said in one of the fanbooks, or databooks maybe, that the stories are based of of truth, with Jiraiya's love life.
> 
> *D.Gray-Man *is a Shounen. One of the main women for a while was a whore, who owned the largest brothel in China , and was dating Cross Marian, who's referred to as her new main-squeeze. And Cross, is a character known to love visiting red-light districts and hits on a young girl of 16, while he himself being over 40. Many see Nnoitra is *Bleach *as creepy, where he calls Orihime "pet" and shoves his fingers in her mouth. Some fans think he's a rapist. Idk if I would got that far though.
> 
> Sexual matter/relationships can be brought up. Just doesn't get too graphic. Either it just covers the surface, or some things are implied/hinted. I think KinGin had 2 mothers. If not weird-birthed twins, their father got 2 women pregnant close together. So even if Sarada is Karin's child, and Sakura is a step-mom, I don't see it as being too horrible.


you are right 

i just remembered bleach had orihime's mother as a hooker, right?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

So Sasuke was a PIMP after all. 

All chicks belong to him... 

No one can resist the Sauce.

IF Kishi REALLY wants to troll then he better make Sasuke and Hinata talk with the latter suspiciously blushing a lot around him. 

Still, what he did now proves that Kishi is at the top of his game.

I did not expect a mini series about Bolt and Naruto having so much potential for Uchiha drama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

well if Sasuke is Bolt's sensei and is in parallel with Jiraya and Naruto maybe he became a pimp


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 23, 2015)

Wait... are the spoilers saying that that Sarada joke is actually true...?? 

This is too good to be true


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks!!!!!!! 

can we get a summary of the script?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Wait... are the spoilers saying that that Sarada joke is actually true...??
> 
> This is too good to be true


No, they aren't. Just lots of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Indra (Apr 23, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Debuts are unranked in the TOC typically~


OD what does CH.1 seem to be about?


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

wait..... salad = tomato + other stuff.

salad is sasuke + karin + sakura + hinata's stalking :amazed

wait, why am i amazed by this? i figured that many months ago


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 23, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> You can't count to 2?



You can't read? 

Quite clear I wasn't referring to myself, and I didn't say anything about the quantity of women.

And who says there are only 2?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> sakura killed karin confirmed



We might finally get a flashback of an ANGRY Sakura with a HUGE FU**ING AXE!!

Not for minors.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> We might finally get a flashback of an ANGRY Sakura with a HUGE FU**ING AXE!!
> 
> Not for minors.



axe cop...... wifu 

[YOUTUBE]-jfNEAiHXFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

maybe the mystery will be about who killed Karin


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait..... salad = tomato + other stuff.
> 
> salad is sasuke + karin + sakura + hinata's stalking :amazed
> 
> wait, why am i amazed by this? i figured that many months ago



Salad...because she is the "fruit" of the love of many people.

Namely countless Sasuke's mistresses.

Damn DAT pimp.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Salad...because she is the "fruit" of the love of many people.
> 
> Namely countless Sasuke's mistresses.
> 
> Damn DAT pimp.


i bet Sasuke will spend a lot of time narrating his pimping days to Boruto


----------



## Midaru (Apr 23, 2015)

I want to read it now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2015)

is that a destroyed TV and sofa? 

forget about karin, who's house was that?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh shit if Karin is her mother ppl head's will explode, kishi better hide lol


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> you are right
> 
> i just remembered bleach had orihime's mother as a hooker, right?



Idk if that was in the manga, or if the anime just added that. But, still works in any case. The anime is no less Shounen than the manga. We also had that girl in the Sora filler who smooches men to steal chakra, and Naruto tells her she's loose, and he doesn't go for loose women.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 23, 2015)

So Kishimoto is actually making the fact Sarada might actually be Karin's daughter's an actual plot point.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> he did by glorifying/justifying the guys who did it as his "only" option


I wouldn't call Itachi basically saying there may have been another that he just see as glorifying someone.


vered said:


> Well at least Naruto/Hinata pairing is all well.
> I expect the trolling will be concentrated on the difference between Bolt and Naruto.


"I wish Uchiha-sensei was my dad!"




Addy said:


> and aizen appeared in the manga a few weeks ago........ not saying these is a connection but.......


Kubo? 


Arles Celes said:


> So his dream of "reviving his clan" had nothing to do with "honor" it seems.
> 
> How does Sasuke's seijuu feel? He said that Sasuke only got his eyes for Sakura and would never cheat on her. Also how Sakura would beat the crap of any girl that tries to hit on him...
> 
> So much...potential.


He ain't  worried. He already has the ending. 


Addy said:


> to be fair to sasuke, he once thought "killing everyone in konoha" = reviving the clan so not sure what "honor" means to him
> 
> 
> sakura killed karin confirmed



I'd definitely like to see this.


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2015)

jfc, classic kishi

honestly wouldn't be surprised if karin stole sasuke's sperm and made salada that way


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow is that blue hair kid suigetsu's ? Lol


----------



## Azula (Apr 23, 2015)

Salad asking the hard questions.


----------



## Frosch (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL, Kishi's not done taking a dump on NaruSaku and now he's giving it to SasuSaku and making Sakura raise another woman's child.


----------



## Needless2say (Apr 23, 2015)

Wowwwww..... lmao


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh wow this is actually not a joke.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 23, 2015)

Naruto has a clone playing with Bolt and Sasuke is a canon deadbeat dad. It's like he read all the fandoms complaints :rofl :rofl


----------



## Burnquist (Apr 23, 2015)

Sakura...
I feel so bad for her right now.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 23, 2015)

That's why I didn't want to say anything about the script.....;__;';;~

Though the raw sounded worse than MP's, I think.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmm...hopefully things improve for Sakura now that Sasuke is back. But lol what.


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2015)

oh fuck i like salada


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2015)

Priceless. Had to take pauses to avoid bursting out with laughter on the bus.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Apr 23, 2015)

lmao so predictable.  So Karin is Salad's mom.  Like no one ever saw that coming.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

It'll be funnier when it all ends up as a red herring.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2015)

*oooohh boy*

i really liked this chapter


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2015)

I screamed so loud everyone thought I was no longer a human being.


I see Sasuke is still a shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh my God,I actually feel sorry for Sakura and especially Sarada..


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada disagrees


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> lmao so predictable.  So Karin is Salad's mom.  Like no one ever saw that coming.


Nope. She's not. Stop taking the easy way out and really fucking think.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2015)

Yo this is crazy  .


----------



## BisonLlama (Apr 23, 2015)

Best chapter ever..  10/10.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Kyu (Apr 23, 2015)

This is gud stuff.


----------



## Narutaru (Apr 23, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> It'll be funnier when it all ends up as a red herring.



It might. Sasuke still spent around 11-13 years without seeing his kid or Sakura apparently. I honestly can't stop laughing.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 23, 2015)

Who was the blue haired kid talking to Bolt? I could really care less who the real mom is. I already think SasuSaku is a joke.


----------



## Midaru (Apr 23, 2015)

I love Sarada.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2015)

Wonder if Sakura is supposed to be Kishimoto's ex. "She always did faint quite easily. " After some time to reflect,  he still shat on the character.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay. This is …


People that say the first Chapter will be similar to 700 were right, we're getting a glimpse of everyone the dads and their offspring … oh and Sakura. She is beautiful
People that predicted Sarada never met her dad are actually right I can't believe this, ah~~
Chouchou is getting a nice amount of panel time!
Focus in chapter 1 seems to be more on Sarada than Boruto tbh
That Uchiha crest on Sarada's home
The Uchiha crest on _Sakura's_ back fdafkasfd
Sasuke returns
Sarada is as confused as the majority of the fanbase lol

The plot thickens … 


I already guessed that Sakura might have smashed the house but that only occured to me shortly after the chapter was out and I went to read it. I must admit, it is extremely satisfying to see Naruto being addressed as "The Seventh".
Why did Sakura faint? 


_Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 237 (48 members and 189 guests)_


----------



## Mariko (Apr 23, 2015)

So, gear 4th was actually a Naruto chapter?


----------



## Tokoya (Apr 23, 2015)

Sarada's personality is GOAT and I'm in love already.....Also it's nice to see that Bolt and his dad DO indeed get along


----------



## ch1p (Apr 23, 2015)

This makes no sense.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2015)

Man this chapter ended up be a Lil too serious lol, where is Oprah


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2015)

shika grew up to be asshole


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 23, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Okay. This is ?
> 
> 
> People that say the first Chapter will be similar to 700 were right, we're getting a glimpse of everyone the dads and their offspring ? oh and Sakura. She is beautiful
> ...


Sakura fainted since she lost a LOT of money on the loan for that house!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2015)

Have to say I'm really liking Sarada's character. I can see a lot of Sasuke's skepticism in her. I felt so bad for that girl because she apparently hasn't seen Sasuke at all while all the other kids have their dads around to play with and teach them.

Side note: ChouChou didn't seem that bad in 700 but this chapter made her extremely unlikable for me.


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 23, 2015)

She also faints because if you read her hidden, she over works herself a lot running the children hospital


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

I already thought something like this would be a theme for the mini-series.
This girl is precious.



*Spoiler*: _I know, this is somewhat scandalous etc. but I'm very distracted by the pictures of Sarada when she was younger actually_ 




I am sure this will be resolved soon, so no worries really.
Did I mention how beautiful Sakura is? She's beautiful. >_>


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 23, 2015)

Top of the troll game. I'm impressed. Its so bad, that its pretty much wonderful. Every significant troll is here.


----------



## Raniero (Apr 23, 2015)

Kishimoto is a piece of work


----------



## indigoooo (Apr 23, 2015)

The good thing about this chapter was seeing Shikamaru and Shikadai. I love that boy's attitude ^^. But i hated seeing Sakura so miserable,tbh..And while all the other couples were happy and together for like ten years already,Sakura was alone?? WTF.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm surprised Boruto wasn't the focus in the first chapter. You'd think he would be  LMAO, it's looking more and more like Karin is actually Sarada's mom  Bet Sakura isn't fertile  Am I the only one that thought that kid next to Boruto in class looked an awful lot like Toneri?



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Nope. She's not. Stop taking the easy way out and really fucking think.



You should really take your own advice because you're exactly like that.


----------



## Misha (Apr 23, 2015)

This chapter was the ultimate. Kishimoto never fails to deliver for maximum pairing bait


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2015)

im betting the blue-haired kid boruto was talking to is the third team member


----------



## Chad (Apr 23, 2015)

Is it impossible to sense people for Base Naruto? I mean, Sasuke was sensing people's presence since part 1.


----------



## PureWIN (Apr 23, 2015)

mizuchi said:


> Is it impossible to sense people for Base Naruto? I mean, Sasuke was sensing people's presence since part 1.



Don't think too hard about it. The point was Naruto('s clones) simply wasn't trying. Obviously this was meant to extend the game to keep Boruto busy so he doesn't bother the original.


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2015)

at the least the kids actually have a space at the back of the class to chuck their bags in lmao

kishi's art has really changed since the early chaps.


----------



## bach (Apr 23, 2015)

sarada is clearly karin child.
Sasuke probably attended karin whom he had sarada.
then something very serious has happened to karin. maybe something in the future could also threaten the village. Sasuke then goes back to the village with the small child, determined to prevent the threat and seeking  revenge. sakura decides to take care of the little baby that she will grow as her daughter. sasuke  then decides to marry sakura just to give a uchiha family to his daughter.

or perhaps more simply sasuke has played two games at the same time ...


----------



## theworks (Apr 23, 2015)

at the least the kids actually have a space at the back of the class to chuck their bags in lmao

kishi's art has really changed since the early chaps.


----------



## Gino (Apr 23, 2015)

Blue haired kid looked badass.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

Did I mention that all people who predicted the first chapter will be "Uzumaki Boruto" were wrong? The title is  "Uchiha Sarada."

In addition to what I posted previously, all fanons that guestimated Naruto would use Kagebunshin to manage work and family were right.


----------



## Gortef (Apr 23, 2015)

Welp, that was quite an unexpected start to say the least...


----------



## samishige (Apr 23, 2015)

bach said:


> sarada is clearly karin child.
> Sasuke probably attended karin whom he had sarada.
> then something very serious has happened to karin. maybe something in the future could also threaten the village. Sasuke then goes back to the village with the small child, determined to prevent the threat and seeking  revenge. sakura decides to take care of the little baby that she will grow as her daughter. *sasuke  then decides to marry sakura just to give a uchiha family to his daughter*.
> 
> or perhaps more simply sasuke has played two games at the same time ...


If he really married her. I doubt it. They would have some marriage photo, even the shitties one. But Sakura has nothing, Uchiha symbol confirms nothing but her possible creepiness. Oh, I really want her end as a psycho, it would be a perfect damage control. But she llies so flawlessly so everyone believes her. Even Sartada until now.


----------



## bach (Apr 23, 2015)

samishige said:


> If he really married her. I doubt it. They would have some marriage photo, even the shitties one. But Sakura has nothing, Uchiha symbol confirms nothing but her possible creepiness. Oh, I really want her end as a psycho, it would be a perfect damage control. But she llies so flawlessly so everyone believes her. Even Sartada until now.



well it is a possibility.
maybe the marriage is only formal and not factual, just to permit sakura to grew the baby like her son.

and also to let the baby to have a "normal" youth...

i like also this theory



Resistance said:


> Sarada is not Sakura's daughter.
> 
> She is Sasuke's and Karin's.
> 
> ...



maybe the villain is not orochimaru but someone else...


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 23, 2015)

Back in telegrams discussing a new chapter with the bitchers. Fuck this is nostalgic. I missed it.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2015)

Is this Toneri's kid.. 

----- Another Topic --------
Er is sauce neglecting his Kid

And

----- Another topic -------

And lol Boruto is being Selfish.


----------



## bach (Apr 23, 2015)

Resistance said:


> Sarada is not Sakura's daughter.
> 
> She is Sasuke's and Karin's.
> 
> ...



poor sarada.... to be an experiment and not having a real dad or a real mother...
is too cruel even for kishi...

so i think karin is the real mother, but "somehow" sasuke is the real father...

maybe the villain captured karin and did a sort of medically assisted procreation with sasuke dna...

and karin in the process died...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 23, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Back in telegrams discussing a new chapter with the bitchers. Fuck this is nostalgic. I missed it.



Same here... Good to see the telegrams living again! 

So, Salad isn't Sakura's daughter? 

Edit:



Resistance said:


> Sarada is not Sakura's daughter.
> 
> She is Sasuke's and Karin's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azula (Apr 23, 2015)

A roller coaster ride from start to finish.

Some enjoyed it fully while some... were forced to rush to the bathroom to throw up


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 23, 2015)

Someone mind giving me a quick recap? I can't read it right now

However, given the reactions thus far, my expectations are high


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah I need to go in a bit but I said what gives and read as fast as I could.




This.



This is the best thing I've ever seen.
Ever.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Someone mind giving me a quick recap? I can't read it right now
> 
> However, given the reactions thus far, my expectations are high



I'll put it in 5 lines. 

> Boruto is being selfish, Naruto is using clones to talk/stop Boruto
> Shika is being a boss
> Sarada has a brain and is questioning Sakura's relationship with Sauce
> Sauce haven't been back for 12 years, and Sakura being Sakura..
> Kishi trolling the fandom with team Hebi's picture at the back of Sakura's Fake Family picture.


----------



## auem (Apr 23, 2015)

I guess Sarada will now flee village to find her 'real' mom and a team consisting Boruto and others will chase her..


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2015)

The only thing lacking here is Himawari..


----------



## Mofo (Apr 23, 2015)

Holy shit, Kishimoto  sure has improved his storytelling.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Apr 23, 2015)

bach said:


> poor sarada.... to be an experiment and not having a real dad or a real mother...
> is too cruel even for kishi...
> 
> so i think karin is the real mother, but "somehow" sasuke is the real father...
> ...



Karin was nuts for Sasuke's nuts. She VERY likely submitted to jamming a Sasuke gravy snuke in her snizz. Though I do expect it do be some experiment of some shit to try to make Sakura not appear as such a weak-willed woman


----------



## Rosi (Apr 23, 2015)

Damn, I seem to have missed quite a lot


----------



## hawkeye91 (Apr 23, 2015)

Even more proof that naruto never brought change. They’re still making kids into ninjas, into weapons. He didn’t change shit


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 23, 2015)

Decided to give this a try, and the first thing I see is a Godot wannabe.


----------



## OReddot (Apr 23, 2015)

_standing beside Hiruzen_

its seems that there is a Marriage picture  but its showed only sakura 

thats mean ... oh kishi  

look on the left side of the page and u will understand 

what i mean


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 23, 2015)

Well Well Well. lol. This whole thang is already interesting. Welcome back Kishi.


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Apr 23, 2015)

Intriguing chapter. Sarada is already more interesting then any other character in this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 23, 2015)

Sixpence None The Richer said:


> Intriguing chapter. Sarada is already more interesting then any other character in this.



Her life tribulations make for a good main character.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay, another summary of my thoughts. 

Lots of foreshadowing in the first chapter by Kishi:

Sarada questioning what being a Shinobi means

Chouchou mentioning the reputation of the Uchiha and indirectly addressing the issue of being an Uchiha and the gravity that comes with it. I predict we'll get an emotional reunion/first meeting scene at some point in time.

Sarada's relationship with Boruto. It was interesting to see how she handled the situation when Boruto was hiding from his dad. So far not much rivalry between them to be honest, they are more likely empathizing. But okay, she called him "stupid" – only confirms a how familar they are with each other already


Shino said it: Graduation ceremony is one week from the beginning of chapter 1. Will Sasuke return in time?! Not sure if the mini series will end with them passing the test or if they will tick this off early on.

The keyword in this chapter:
Various daddy issues a.k.a. conflicts between generations



*Spoiler*: _Inojin:"Your art taste is ancient …"_ 




Love this buddy already tbh





*Spoiler*: _Sarada: "My dad and I …"_ 









Inojin is just precious.


----------



## Macar0n (Apr 23, 2015)

Chapter was amazing, Kishimoto trolling like a beast again and destroying Sakura (i hope he kills her this time), i like it!


----------



## lacey (Apr 23, 2015)

This was actually a pretty damn good opening. Wasn't sure how I was going to take to Sarada, but she's already becoming my favourite out of the kids. 

Honestly, I feel horrible for her and Sakura. I'm glad that Kishi is actually trying to address this...while adding some trolling with Karin.


----------



## Mako (Apr 23, 2015)

Fucking lol. I remember the discussion in telegrams that Sarada is the daughter of Karen Uzumaki. Then I remember about how Tumblr exploded and posted pictures proving that Sarada is Sakura's child. This is rich.

I like Sarada and Bolt's relationship right now. They're pretty chill with each other. Both have daddy issues.


----------



## lynxie (Apr 23, 2015)

My first reaction this morning was cool,  I like tragedy. 

But at work it kept spinning in my head that it doesn't make sense. 

Sakura made it seem sasuke was just on a mission, a mission of 10+years? Really? 

Of course there is something, but I wonder how kishi can talk this right.... 

Also people saying she looks more like sakura,  how do you see it? To me most females look like eachother if you change the hairstyles... (in this manga) 

Sasuke supposed to have changed for the better, but this isn't showing it. 

And sakura how must she think? I know the girl has endless hope for her sasuke-kun, but this is pushing it? 
Especially with a kid? 

Poor sarada she seems to be the real victim here. 

I actually liked sarada a lot in this chap,  please kishi don't ruin her! 

Damn having to wait for two weeks for an explanation....  If it even is given next chapter... 

I wanna know what the he'll is going on. 

I can bear with anything, I love tragedy after all,  but waiting weeks for the answer is so frustrating....


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2015)

This chapter had me laughing at random points in the day. Kishimoto didn't skip a beat.


----------



## Rinnegan Zetsu (Apr 23, 2015)

The first chapter of the new mini-series was amazing!


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2015)

I didn't like this at all to be honest.


----------



## Rika24 (Apr 23, 2015)

so far the characters are meh to me, except Inojin, still unsure on her/his gender though. i don't like the change for ChouChou, she seemed okay with her weight in 700, but now she's self-conscious? 

and i am sick and tired of the shipping wars, it's bad enough an old monster of a ship war will be brewing again shortly when Digimon Adventure Tri finally airs.


----------



## Emperoreddy (Apr 23, 2015)

I honestly can't stop laughing at this chapter. Kishi is back everyone!!!


----------



## SharinganGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't really post honestly, just lurk, but I just wanna confirm that Kishimoto's assistant stated on his twitter that Sarada has nothing to do with Karin and there is no hidden message or hidden anything in the manga in regards to Sarada  being Karin's daughter and not Sakura's. Sorry to burst the bubble, but yeah. Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Not Karin's.


----------



## zak14 (Apr 23, 2015)

hope something interesting happens in ch2 because if this drama keeps going is def ported for retard Twilight fangirls....so obvious in next chapter they gonna show Hinata massive tits for the fanboys for complete the circle..


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2015)

> I don't really post honestly, just lurk, but I just wanna confirm that Kishimoto's assistant stated on his twitter that Sarada has nothing to do with Karin and there is no hidden message or hidden anything in the manga in regards to Sarada being Karin's daughter and not Sakura's. Sorry to burst the bubble, but yeah. Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Not Karin's.



link that twitter kid

 We don't believe in here says..


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 23, 2015)

Sakura got trolled so hard this chapter that Kubo got jealous at the way Kishi treats his character fans.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Apr 23, 2015)

Sakura won the edgelord, but he's never around.  She's strong, but all it's good for is breaking down her house and stuff.  She's Tsunade's only medical student, but she's stuck as housewife.  Reading about her is suffering.

If Sarada ends up being Karin's (which I doubt, because it seems too cruel), I'm going to write a Sakura fanfic to give her a happier life post chapter 700.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2015)

> She's Tsunade's only medical student, but she's stuck as housewife. Reading about her is suffering.



Er.... Shizune is Tsunade's medical student/apprentice too..... just saying


----------



## SharinganGirl (Apr 23, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> link that twitter kid
> 
> We don't believe in here says..



http : / / therecexz . tumblr . com / post / 103993236738 / god - still - exists - sk - claiming - sarada - is - karins

https : / / twitter . com / link_papa / status / 532407636814094336

There you go. You'll have to remove the spaces. Shit isn't letting me post links.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 24, 2015)

After Obito, I long ago realized that Kishi goes for the most obvious outcome.

Sarada is *obviously* Karin's daughter, not Sakura's. After this chapter it's not even questionable.


----------



## SharinganGirl (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol it's not even questionable? Because of some random old photo and glasses? LOL Please. Spare me.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Apr 24, 2015)

Tobi is Obito.

Lol. Your tears are delicious; your anguish is pure sustenance.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sakura x Misfortune = OTP


----------



## SharinganGirl (Apr 24, 2015)

People are so full of maturity and actual intelligent discussion here. Wow.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Apr 24, 2015)

now, I remember those who hate me so much, about thinking this manga will continue, now Boruto is so cool


----------



## Teachan (Apr 24, 2015)

And the moral of the story is: you don't read Naruto for the story. You read it for the fandom.



This will be entertaining as long as you watch the fandom being at each other's throats and not the story. 

Bless you, Kishimoto. It's like I went to the final Twilight movie, but I'm watching the fangirls react instead of the screen.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 24, 2015)

Sakura is cuck, she's just babysister for sasuke bastard children. Top kek.


----------



## KingBoo (Apr 24, 2015)

first thing i did after reading that was thinking about what the people of this forum will think. feels like forever

chapter was off to a good start, and while i personally wish karin is the mom, i doubt kishi will truly make it so. still that does allow interesting posts to happen so it's time i start reading some


----------



## Marsala (Apr 24, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> After Obito, I long ago realized that Kishi goes for the most obvious outcome.
> 
> Sarada is *obviously* Karin's daughter, not Sakura's. After this chapter it's not even questionable.



I wouldn't go that far, but a lot of people are discounting the possibility based solely on "It's too obvious/silly" (Ha!) or "It shits on Sakura too much" (DOUBLE Ha!).


----------



## Azula (Apr 24, 2015)

As if kishi would pass up the opportunity of shitting on sakura


----------



## Karsh (Apr 25, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Sakura seems to understand Sarada well and empathize with her. Albeit not being able to console her daughter properly this time, I had the impression that she is well reflected. She seems confident while sad at the same time



How could she _not_ relate to her when they've both been abandoned by the same person?  Sakura hasn't even moved on so that's the least she can do is relate


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 25, 2015)

Abandoned is a harsh word. With new matieral and pics of young Sarada leaking, I still think Kishi will deliver a reason for why Sasuke left them. And it will not be that he is a scumbag deadbeat husband.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> http : / / therecexz . tumblr . com / post / 103993236738 / god - still - exists - sk - claiming - sarada - is - karins
> 
> https : / / twitter . com / link_papa / status / 532407636814094336
> 
> There you go. You'll have to remove the spaces. Shit isn't letting me post links.


*Re: that image.*


Sarada is so very cute without glasses.
As for Sakura there, not so much. (Except for her fine ass in the Sand Arc.)


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

salad was cute.................. now, she looks ugly with that headband protector


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad was cute.................. now, she looks ugly with that headband protector


LESS HIDING, MORE SHOWING, MORE CUTE.


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

Golden Circle said:


> LESS HIDING, MORE SHOWING, MORE CUTE.



kishi "i want to make salad cute even with glasses".

but she is already cute


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Apr 25, 2015)

This whole SasuSaku business is reaching ridiculous levels of pathetic at this point. Even now Sasuke is still emotionally torturing Sakura.

Jesus fucking Christ, Kishi. It's almost cruel at this point...


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 25, 2015)

> kishi "i want to make salad cute even with glasses".
> 
> but she is already cute



Himawari >Salad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Addy (Apr 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Himawari >Salad



yeah but salad is still the main character with burrito so...


----------



## Bellville (Apr 25, 2015)

I dunno if this is even worth a thread on it's own but, there seemed to be conflicting translations of Sakura's line to Salad right before their house crumbled.

One basically said "I'm sure our feelings are mutual"
and the other said "I'm sure your feelings will reach your father"


Does anyone have access to the raws for a more accurate translation there?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 26, 2015)

The raw pages are coming.

From 2ch:


*Spoiler*: __ 











A friend of mine said MP translation is right about those pages.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 26, 2015)

Ah, it's good to see that Sarada still uses パパ
I was wondering about it …


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2015)

The setting is Chipotle and the characters are menu items.


----------



## Milady (Apr 26, 2015)

So Sarada really did say that she never met her papa


----------



## OilMagnate (Apr 26, 2015)

Sasuke's huge jawline is ridiculous.

I hope this Naruto Gaiden serves as a way of explaining what was Kaguya's plan all along and what she meant by "going to that place" or whatever.

Sasuke is obviously looking into that, i bet.

Black Zetsu is still around anyway.

There are really no threats to the kids, Konoha or the world, no matter how strong their enemies are.

If there ever was a "Akatsuki 2.0", Nardo could take it out in 5 minutes. The bijuus are all peaceful.

The only real threat is Sasuke. If he goes mental again.

Or maybe the next threat is whatever exists in the dimension Kaguya wanted to go to.


----------



## Rai (Apr 26, 2015)

Naruto 700 + 1 Digital RAW:


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Apr 27, 2015)

No....I personally felt MP was way off. MS is closer most of the time.

IMHO, Sarada actually said:



> 「…私は…パパと…ものごころついた時から会ったことがない…」



" ...Papa and I.....We've never/haven't met since as far back as I can really remember."

** The 物心/ものごころ means like 'ever since I've been aware of things' or like 'since I've been able to understand the things around me'. 

= So the meaning is like she personally has no recollection of Papasuke while she was growing up. 



> 「…パパとは気持ちがちゃんとつながってるから大丈夫！」



"...It will be okay because our/your feelings are surely connected to Papa!"

= There's not really a specified subject. But it can be refer to either both of them or Sarada herself.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2015)

Rika24 said:


> so far the characters are meh to me, except Inojin, still unsure on her/his gender though. i don't like the change for ChouChou, she seemed okay with her weight in 700, but now she's self-conscious?
> 
> and i am sick and tired of the shipping wars, it's bad enough an old monster of a ship war will be brewing again shortly when Digimon Adventure Tri finally airs.


I don't think she's self-conscious, she was fairly casual about the losing weight comment and soon after she was arguing with her dad about how she prefers her junk food.


----------



## Amol (May 2, 2015)

*My thoughts on Naruto Gaiden chapter 1*

I just read it(I had forgotten the releasing  date). 
This chapter made me depressed .
By God what Kishi done to Sakura!
That was utterly utterly pathetic. He literally turned her into a mental patient.
I used to hate her but I can't even hate her now . That is very sad life to live. It was very painful to read those pages. I pity her now.
I never thought this Gaiden will have such a dark shade to it. 
Now if Sarada never saw her father which means Sasuke never came to Konoha in those 12 years . I wonder what Naruto thinks of it. He is best friend of both Sasuke and Sakura.
Sarada like every Uchiha has angst in her life. I never thought Sasuke would be this level of scumbag dad and he had gall to get angry at his own father . 
Well overall Kishi just proved that he can write shit characters into their even more shittier versions . 
I will give this chapter 3/10.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 3, 2015)

Amol said:


> I just read it(I had forgotten the releasing  date).
> This chapter made me depressed .
> By God what Kishi done to Sakura!
> That was utterly utterly pathetic. He literally turned her into a mental patient.
> ...



yeah sakura got it the most worse. i hope she get her own chapter with her name on it for closure. i wonder if kishi will end up making sakura go nuts completely.


----------



## ch1p (May 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto 700 + 1 Digital RAW:



BTW Rai, are they colouring these like before?


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 3, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden!?

 Where the hell can I find this shit!?


----------



## Rai (May 11, 2015)

ch1p said:


> BTW Rai, are they colouring these like before?



No.

My bad for the super-late reply.:sweat

__________________________________________________


Shueisha released the first chapter of Naruto Gaiden for FREE:

Kamui Raikiri

The only difference I can see is that it doesn't have advertising and the editor's notes.


----------

